# Mercato totalmente fallimentare



## ibracadabra9 (9 Novembre 2022)

Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.

Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
Se non giocano sempre i soliti, e non possono perchè altrimenti deambulano, i risultati sono questi.

Dopo uno scudetto vinto bisognava fare lo step successivo, ma è evidente come non ci sia stata la volontà di farlo.
E giustamente invece di stare a giocarti il campionato con il Napoli stai a una manciata di punti di vantaggio su Inter e Juve in disarmo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


vallo a dire al Garante e vedi cosa ti dice...che c'è Tempooh e bisogna ritrovare Fiduciaaaahhh


----------



## gabri65 (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...



Lasciando perdere le solite frecciate-polemica su "la grande proprietà che spende e spande", nemmeno avessimo fatto delle campagne alla RM/Barca, il mercato può effettivamente essere stato deficitario.

Comunque qualcuno è arrivato e non sembrava nemmeno cattivo, in prima istanza.

Comincio ad avere seri dubbi sulle modalità di inquadramento dei nuovi. A me tutto questa scolarizzazione dei nuovi arrivati mi sembra una sonora stupidaggine, specie se unita all'uso massivo di feticci alla Krunic.

Mi spiace ma per il momento Pioli mi sembra abbia perso la trebisonda, e la crescita esponenziale di alcuni elementi come Tonali, beh, non sono più sicuro sia merito suo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> vallo a dire al Garante e vedi cosa ti dice...che c'è Tempooh e bisogna ritrovare Fiduciaaaahhh



Ma ad Elliot e a Cardinale non hai nulla da dire?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma ad Elliot e a Cardinale non hai nulla da dire?


loro sono i principali colpevoli,ma la mia delusione piu grande è il garante,il quale dovrebbe dimettersi domani per il mercato fallimentare


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere le solite frecciate-polemica su "la grande proprietà che spende e spande", nemmeno avessimo fatto delle campagne alla RM/Barca, il mercato può effettivamente essere stato deficitario.
> 
> *Comunque qualcuno è arrivato e non sembrava nemmeno cattivo, in prima istanza.*
> 
> ...



Concordo. Il rendimento dei nuovi non poteva conoscerlo nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> loro sono i principali colpevoli,ma la mia delusione piu grande è il garante,il quale dovrebbe dimettersi domani per il mercato fallimentare



Certo, con le sue dimissioni otterresti un mercato stellare  
Per me invece senza di lui la proprietà ci metterebbe pure meno soldi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere le solite frecciate-polemica su "la grande proprietà che spende e spande", nemmeno avessimo fatto delle campagne alla RM/Barca, il mercato può effettivamente essere stato deficitario.
> 
> Comunque qualcuno è arrivato e non sembrava nemmeno cattivo, in prima istanza.
> 
> ...


Quindi Pioli è pazzo oppure sa benissimo che stà gente non è pronta o è impresentabile quindi la fa giocare poco o per nulla.
Anche perchè li ha sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Quindi Pioli è pazzo oppure sa benissimo che stà gente non è pronta o è impresentabile quindi la fa giocare poco o per nulla.
> Anche perchè li ha sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni.



Beh, di allenatori non proprio normali mi sembra ne abbiamo avuti abbastanza, direi.

Per quanto riguarda i nuovi, purtroppo per ora rimane indimostrabile ciò che sono veramente. A me sembra strano per esempio che Vranckx non possa giocare, come anche CDK che si è perso.

Pioli potrebbe essere un genio incompreso o semplicemente un fortunato che ha vinto lo scudetto per congiunzione astrale, a volte mi sembra una brava persona ragionevole e poi vedo cose onestamente discutibili. Poi siamo tutti allenatori.

Se volevi rimarcare che i nuovi non sono all'altezza, comunque concordo in parte, dalla squadra fresca vincitrice di scudetto non mi aspetto che vada a prendere rottami come Origi.

Poi io sono uno di quelli che brucerebbe la proprietà, guarda, ma proprio con soddisfazione sessuale.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Quindi Pioli è pazzo oppure sa benissimo che stà gente non è pronta o è impresentabile quindi la fa giocare poco o per nulla.
> Anche perchè li ha sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni.


guarda che anche con Kalulu, Tomori, lo stesso Tonali, Leao fece lo stesso. Giocarono solo perché ci furono infortunati ed era costretto ad inserirli. Poi ha avuto l'intelligenza di lasciarli. Ma che faccia fatica ad inserire i nuovi è un dato di fatto.


----------



## PoloNegativo (9 Novembre 2022)

Al di là del rendimento dei singoli io credo sia stato fatto un mercato concettualmente sbagliato sotto certi aspetti.
Noi avevamo la fortuna di essere una squadra con debolezze ben definite e abbiamo fatto un mercato di quantità più che di qualità, approccio che può essere conveniente per una squadra che deve ricostruire tanto, ma certamente non per noi.
Abbiamo troppi giocatori. Adli e Vranckx non giocano praticamente mai nonostante il turnover h24 di Pioli. Ciò significa che i soldi spesi per 3-4 giocatori potevano benissimo essere concentrati sull'ala destra o l'attaccante.

Comunque è sempre bene ricordare che il budget degli ultimi anni non è stato semplicemente da Milan. La Roma ha un monte ingaggi più alto del nostro. La Roma. Questo è inaccettabile.


----------



## Milo (9 Novembre 2022)

Ma uno che compra una società come il Milan e non si presenta, non fa dichiarazioni ufficiali ne conferenze, non c’è mai e non si sa nemmeno cosa diamine sta facendo e non sta dando nemmeno il via libera al rinnovo dell’unico top che abbiamo cosa vi volete aspettare???

quando non c’è chiarezza non è mai un buon segno, maledetti chi ci hanno venduto nuovamente a gruppi speculativi e basta


----------



## Sam (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


Io più che altro mi chiedo: ma dove sono finiti i fenomeni che pontificavano su operazioni di economia, raccontandoci come il Jerry Calà americano fosse lo Zio d'America con le idee innovative, e non un altro scaffalista tipo il tristemente noto Yonghong Li.

Perché, al di là dell'operazione d'acquisto ridicola, dove si è fatto finanziare dallo stesso venditore e andava in giro per il mondo col cappellino in mano a raccogliere la questua, manco stesse comprando una lavatrice all'Unieuro e non gli avessero accettato il finanziamento con Findomestic o Agos in quanto cattivo pagatore, a me sembra che la situazione sia la stessa.

Ai tempi del cinese si parlava dei grandi ricavi di Milan China, qui si parla della Media Company.
Intanto però di grano per il mercato nemmeno l'ombra. E il Presidente latita, sperando non in tutti i sensi.

Ma naturalmente io sono uno scemo del villaggio. Mica sono uno di cultura come i fenomeni che mi spiegano come funzionano le transazioni economiche in questi thread.

Tutti professori che manco Mario Monti. Poi escono di casa e mettono 10 euro di benzina alla macchina, perché se ne mettono 20 rischiano di non arrivare a fine mese.


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2022)

I danni del calciomercato estivo e dei mancati rinnovi chiave ci affosseranno. Perché fare un mercato con in mente il 4231 quando l anno scorso abbiamo concluso col 433, dannato Pioli? Adesso a chi lo sbologni Origi col suo stipendio? Tonali e Bennacer non hanno sostituti, cosa si fa se uno dei due si infortuna? E se Benny non rinnova? Il gioco di Pioli si basa sugli esterni e noi quanti esterni buoni abbiamo? Uno, che probabilmente se ne andrà a fine anno. C'era una caterva di portieri italiani decenti (Cragno, Provedel) che sarebbero venuti a due banane e noi che facciamo? Teniamo la sedia Tatarusanu. Poi la questione CDK: nella sua heat map dello scorso anno si capisce che lui gioca sempre e solo sulle fasce. Era proprio adatto a fare il trequartista da noi?


----------



## iceman. (9 Novembre 2022)

Sarà così per un bel po' di anni.
Già me lo immagino il mercato estivo, via Leao e Rebic nuovamente titolare, via CdK e o Diaz e dentro Maldini che tornerà, via Bennacer e dentro Vranckx.

Ormai i miei polli li conosco


----------



## Zenos (9 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I danni del calciomercato estivo e dei mancati rinnovi chiave ci affosseranno. Perché fare un mercato con in mente il 4231 quando l anno scorso abbiamo concluso col 433, dannato Pioli? Adesso a chi lo sbologni Origi col suo stipendio? Tonali e Bennacer non hanno sostituti, cosa si fa se uno dei due si infortuna? E se Benny non rinnova? Il gioco di Pioli si basa sugli esterni e noi quanti esterni buoni abbiamo? Uno, che probabilmente se ne andrà a fine anno. C'era una caterva di portieri italiani decenti (Cragno, Provedel) che sarebbero venuti a due banane e noi che facciamo? Teniamo la sedia Tatarusanu. Poi la questione CDK: nella sua heat map dello scorso anno si capisce che lui gioca sempre e solo sulle fasce. Era proprio adatto a fare il trequartista da noi?


Dimentichi una cosa fondamentale. Sostituire Kessie.
Vorrei tanto capire cosa gli è passato per la testa a Maldini Massara per dirottare il 90% del budget su una scommessa da far giocare sulla trequarti senza prima rimpiazzare l'ivoriano.
Con tanto di incenso sparso dagli acerrimi tifosi del labaro.


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dimentichi una cosa fondamentale. Sostituire Kessie.
> Vorrei tanto capire cosa gli è passato per la testa a Maldini Massara per dirottare il 90% del budget su una scommessa da far giocare sulla trequarti senza prima rimpiazzare l'ivoriano.
> Con tanto di incenso sparso dagli acerrimi tifosi del labaro.



Kessie sostituito da Pobega e Vranckx Anche se Pioli "begs to differ"


----------



## Zenos (9 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Kessie sostituito da Pobega e Vranckx Anche se Pioli "begs to differ"


Che si devono sgrezzare e saranno pronti nel 2023,quando nel frattempo perderemo Leao e Bennacer.
Delle Volpi.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Novembre 2022)

Il mercato fallimentare è cosa acclarata,e le colpe vanno divise tra chi non mette i soldi e tra chi non sa usare quelli che si ritrova tra le mani,altrimenti è troppo comodo dare la colpa ad Elliot o al fantoccio Carcarlo Pravettoni.Volte sapere cosa avrebbe fatto The Toooooppp manager con un budget più alto?Nulla,avrebbe sperperato un budget più alto magari prendendo un De Ket da 60 mln.Questa società ha bisogno di gente come Giuntoli o Sartori,la figurina ha bisogno di qualcuno che l'affianchi,lui deve solo limitarsi a farsi avanti quando si deve far firmare un giocatore,diciamo che deve diventare un Galliani,ora ci serve un Braida.


----------



## Zenos (9 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il mercato fallimentare è cosa acclarata,e le colpe vanno divise tra chi non mette i soldi e tra chi non sa usare quelli che si ritrova tra le mani,altrimenti è troppo comodo dare la colpa ad Elliot o al fantoccio Carcarlo Pravettoni.Volte sapere cosa avrebbe fatto The Toooooppp manager con un budget più alto?Nulla,avrebbe sperperato un budget più alto magari prendendo un De Ket da 60 mln.Questa società ha bisogno di gente come Giuntoli o Sartori,la figurina ha bisogno di qualcuno che l'affianchi,lui deve solo limitarsi a farsi avanti quando si deve far firmare un giocatore,diciamo che deve diventare un Galliani,ora ci serve un Braida.


Maignan,theo,kalulu,Tomori,ha fiuto per i difensori bisogna dirlo. Dal centrocampo in su però una tragedia.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Maignan,theo,kalulu,Tomori,ha fiuto per i difensori bisogna dirlo. Dal centrocampo in su però una tragedia.


Aspetta aspetta,Maignan e Kalulu sono opera di Moncada,Tomori sappiamo bene che arrivò dopo il rifiuto di Kabak e Simakan,fosse stato per the top andremmo in giro con Kabak,su Theo te lo concedo,a questi aggiungiamo il fiuto che ha avuto per Duarte.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Novembre 2022)

Io sono pro Maldini, ma cerco sempre di vedere le cose in maniera razionale. Quella della scorso anno per il duo Massa/Mald è stata una situazione win/win parlano i fatti. Quella di questa ad oggi non è una situazione Loose/Loose ma lo potrebbe essere a fine stagione. 

I nuovi sono delle pippe? Colpa di Maldini e Massara. 
I nuovi in realtà non sono pippe ma è Pioli che non li sa inserire? La colpa è sempre di Maldini e Massara, perché parliamoci chiaro, se fosse vera questa opzione, la colpa è sempre loro che hanno rinnovato Stefano inspiegabilmente a Novembre con uno stipendio alto. 

Ad oggi nulla è gettato alle ortiche, ed io mi fido ancora di Pioli, ma la mia fiducia inizia a traballare perché ieri ha schierato una formazioni da horror, per di più a due giornate dalla lunga sosta. Ma che cavolo fai tourover a fare? Bha.


----------



## singer (9 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta,Maignan e Kalulu sono opera di Moncada,Tomori sappiamo bene che arrivò dopo il rifiuto di Kabak e Simakan,fosse stato per the top andremmo in giro con Kabak,su Theo te lo concedo,a questi aggiungiamo il fiuto che ha avuto per Duarte.


Mi sa che dici giusto, tra l'altro anche il fenomeno Castillejo era stato portato da Maldini, se non erro.
E venendo ai giorni nostri vorrei sapere invece chi devo ringraziare per Thiaw, che ha i piedi più inverecondi che mai ho visto in una squadra di serie A (portieri esclusi)


----------



## Giangy (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


E logico, chi meno spende alla fine nulla stringe.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


Il mercato serve per rinforzare la squadra per l'anno nuovo, quindi è e resta totalmente fallimentare anche se tra 3 anni CDK vincesse il pallone d'oro e Lazetic il Golden Boy.
E questo è un giochetto pericolosissimo, gia con la partenza di Kessie siamo più scarsi, figurarsi se vanno via Leao e Bennacer..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Novembre 2022)

poco da dire, il mercato sarà futuristico e magari Thiaw, Vrankx e CDK diventeranno fenomeni, ma ad oggi il contributo del mercato è stato parti a ZERO per il Milan. Io invocavo un unico acquisto: un centrocampista forte per sostituire l'unico titolare in partenza (kessiè). la seconda priorità era qualcosa a destra, e invece sono arrivati i rinnovi di Messias e Florenzi. CDK pensavo potesse giocare a destra nella mente di chi ha fatto il mercato, invece è un doppione di Diaz/Adlì (mistero).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta,Maignan e Kalulu sono opera di Moncada,Tomori sappiamo bene che arrivò dopo il rifiuto di Kabak e Simakan,fosse stato per the top andremmo in giro con Kabak,su Theo te lo concedo,a questi aggiungiamo il fiuto che ha avuto per Duarte.


questo è un discorso senza senso: questo l'ha portato Maldini, questo l'ha portato Moncada. ma che vuol dire? Maldini è il direttore dell'area tecnica. Come dire che se l'iPhone 5 veniva fuori bene era merito dell'ingegnere e non di Steve Jobs.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questo è un discorso senza senso: questo l'ha portato Maldini, questo l'ha portato Moncada. ma che vuol dire? Maldini è il direttore dell'area tecnica. Come dire che se l'iPhone 5 veniva fuori bene era merito dell'ingegnere e non di Steve Jobs.


Non fraintendere,il punto e' che per alcuni qua dentro se un giocatore riesce bene allora e' merito di chi l'ha portato,se il giocatore va male allora e' colpa di Elliot che non ha tirato fuori abbastanza grano da prenderne uno piu' forte,eh no caro amico,cosi e' troppo facile.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


Come hai osato scrivere questa cosa? Il mercato non può essere fallimentare, perché l'ha fatto Maldini. Non sai che non si possono criticare gli acquisti fatti da Maldini? Come? Vuoi sapere perché?

Beh... perché si chiama Maldini, ovvio!


----------



## sunburn (9 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come hai osato scrivere questa cosa? Il mercato non può essere fallimentare, perché l'ha fatto Maldini. Non sai che non si possono criticare gli acquisti fatti da Maldini? Come? Vuoi sapere perché?
> 
> Beh... perché si chiama Maldini, ovvio


Giochino stucchevole. Tra insultare/fare becere illazioni su Maldini e criticarne il mercato c’è una differenza abissale.
L’ultimo mercato è stato fino a ora abbondantemente insufficiente. Questo è un dato di fatto perché i nuovi hanno inciso zero. 
Ignorare volutamente il fatto che due anni fa siamo scesi in campo con “Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Bonaventura, Kessiè, Bennacer; Suso, Calhanoglu, Leao. A disposizione, tra gli altri: Caldara, Biglia, Borini, Castillejo, Piatek” e adesso abbiamo una formazione di tutt’altro livello(e con un triangolino tricolore sul petto) menandola oggi santo giorno con la storia del garante e simili mi sembra ben oltre i limiti del trollaggio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


Ebbene sì, siamo diciamo per via della pausa di 2 mesi a "metà" campionato, siamo riusciti a passare il turno in Champions ma praticamente grazie ai giocatori dell'anno scorso.
Il mercato di quest'estate si sta rivelando sotto le aspettative, oppure è Pioli che non riesce a valorizzarli.
Non è ch si può sempre essere fortunati e trovare il Kakà il Serginho il Theo il Leao di turno, lo sappiamo noi non possono non saperlo loro.
Devi anche costruire la squadra anche con gente di un certo livello e un pò affermata come è stato fatto con Giroud.
Invece hanno fatto un mercato di sole scommesse a parte CDK che pare in patria facesse bene, ma io non sapevo nemmeno chi fosse.
Mi chiedo perchè gli altri si prendono Kim Anguissa Lookman Soopy e vanno subito bene e i nostri è meglio lasciarli nascosti in panchina. Barak è andato a fare panchina alla Fiorentina e non abbiamo nemmeno preso il sostituto di Kessie  
L'anno scorso avevamo effettivamente la squadra più forte del campionato e giustamente abbiamo vinto, ma a volte mi chiedo anche come abbiamo fatto. Abbiamo giocato quasi sempre con gli stessi salvo infortunati che come sempre ce ne capitano tanti.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Giochino stucchevole. Tra insultare/fare becere illazioni su Maldini e criticarne il mercato c’è una differenza abissale.
> L’ultimo mercato è stato fino a ora abbondantemente insufficiente. Questo è un dato di fatto perché i nuovi hanno inciso zero.
> Ignorare volutamente il fatto che due anni fa siamo scesi in campo con “Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Bonaventura, Kessiè, Bennacer; Suso, Calhanoglu, Leao. A disposizione, tra gli altri: Caldara, Biglia, Borini, Castillejo, Piatek” e adesso abbiamo una formazione di tutt’altro livello(e con un triangolino tricolore sul petto) menandola oggi santo giorno con la storia del garante e simili mi sembra ben oltre i limiti del trollaggio.


90 minuti di applausi.

Se noi siamo messi male a torino e sponda interista allora si devono appendere a una trave.
Guardate il loro mercato e quanto stanno rendendo i nuovi, ricordo gente che si strappava le vesti per i vari pogba, di maria, asslani, lukaku, dybala e via dicendo.
È il Napoli che è l'anomalia, a quanto pare hanno azzeccato ogni singola mossa.


----------



## ilPresidente (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Giochino stucchevole. Tra insultare/fare becere illazioni su Maldini e criticarne il mercato c’è una differenza abissale.
> L’ultimo mercato è stato fino a ora abbondantemente insufficiente. Questo è un dato di fatto perché i nuovi hanno inciso zero.
> Ignorare volutamente il fatto che due anni fa siamo scesi in campo con “Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Bonaventura, Kessiè, Bennacer; Suso, Calhanoglu, Leao. A disposizione, tra gli altri: Caldara, Biglia, Borini, Castillejo, Piatek” e adesso abbiamo una formazione di tutt’altro livello(e con un triangolino tricolore sul petto) menandola oggi santo giorno con la storia del garante e simili mi sembra ben oltre i limiti del trollaggio.


Che la maggioranza dei giocatori citati fossero dei cessi a pedali lo abbiamo capito tutti, non era necessario chiamarsi Maldini.piuttosto mi chiederei come mai continuiamo a guadagnare zero dalle cessioni. Ci sono squadre che monetizza no bidoni ben più inverecondi.noi invece teniamo tutti fino a scadenza nell’hotel cinque stelle Milan, salvo lamentarci che non ci sono soldi per il mercato. Un grande dirigente lo misuro prima di tutto dalle cessioni e poi dagli acquisti.
Sai quanti direttori tecnici o direttori sportivi fanno acquisti Più efficaci e gestiscono le cessioni in maniera migliore?
Voglio proprio vedere l’anno prossimo quale primavera sarà aggregato alla prima squadra.anche questo è un indice importante.
Non ci vogliono i fenomeni per capire che Tonali avrebbe avuto un futuro brillante.
Ci sono anche tanti meriti, non voglio negarli.alla fine però rischiano di tradursi nel nulla perché si scopri Leao e mi fai rendere Bennacer al 120% Ma poi li perdi a zero quando iniziano a contribuire ai successi, allora sei un pessimo dirigente, perché dimostri di non riuscire a costruire.
E se non puoi rinnovare perché il giocatore è destinato a campionati migliori, se fai questo mestiere, devi saper vendere al momento giusto, altrimenti non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Giochino stucchevole. Tra insultare/fare becere illazioni su Maldini e criticarne il mercato c’è una differenza abissale.
> L’ultimo mercato è stato fino a ora abbondantemente insufficiente. Questo è un dato di fatto perché i nuovi hanno inciso zero.
> Ignorare volutamente il fatto che due anni fa siamo scesi in campo con “Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Bonaventura, Kessiè, Bennacer; Suso, Calhanoglu, Leao. A disposizione, tra gli altri: Caldara, Biglia, Borini, Castillejo, Piatek” e adesso abbiamo una formazione di tutt’altro livello(e con un triangolino tricolore sul petto) menandola oggi santo giorno con la storia del garante e simili mi sembra ben oltre i limiti del trollaggio.


E chi glieli disconosce i meriti? Lungi da me farlo. Ma vorrei che fosse trattato come un qualsiasi dirigente dell'AC Milan, non che sia "protetto dal sacro nome" e quindi tutto quello che fa è Vangelo incontestabile, come è per alcuni qua dentro. Solo questo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Novembre 2022)

Ahinoi mi tocca essere d'accordo: l'apporto dei nuovi è stato praticamente nullo. Così di getto mi vengono in mente 1 "assist" di CDK a Leao contro il Bologna; 1 gol ininfluente di Origi contro il Monza; i salvataggi di Thiaw contro il Verona. Altro non penso ci sia stato. Quindi sì, mercato ad oggi fallimentare.


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ahinoi mi tocca essere d'accordo: l'apporto dei nuovi è stato praticamente nullo. Così di getto mi vengono in mente 1 "assist" di CDK a Leao contro il Bologna; 1 gol ininfluente di Origi contro il Monza; i salvataggi di Thiaw contro il Verona. Altro non penso ci sia stato. Quindi sì, mercato ad oggi fallimentare.



Paradossalmente quello più decisivo è stato Thiaw LOL


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Novembre 2022)

Come da titolo del thread sono completamente d'accordo, mercato completamente fallimentare, l'apporto degli acquisti estivi è equivalso al nulla cosmico. Gravi responsabilita' da parte della dirigenza e di Maldini.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il mercato fallimentare è cosa acclarata,e le colpe vanno divise tra chi non mette i soldi e tra chi non sa usare quelli che si ritrova tra le mani,altrimenti è troppo comodo dare la colpa ad Elliot o al fantoccio Carcarlo Pravettoni.Volte sapere cosa avrebbe fatto The Toooooppp manager con un budget più alto?Nulla,avrebbe sperperato un budget più alto magari prendendo un De Ket da 60 mln.Questa società ha bisogno di gente come Giuntoli o Sartori,la figurina ha bisogno di qualcuno che l'affianchi,lui deve solo limitarsi a farsi avanti quando si deve far firmare un giocatore,diciamo che deve diventare un Galliani,ora ci serve un Braida.


Anche io vorrei professionisti esemplari che non hanno l'immunità per un passato rossonero e che non si nascondono sempre dietro la scusa delle scarse disponibilità.
Io ho sempre detto che le bandiere devono avere un ruolo di rappresentanza, mentre per ruoli operativi sia necessaria la gavetta... Per Maldini vale un discorso diverso, la sua incapacità viene tollerata dalla proprietà perché la sua figura serve per fare da parafulmine di fronte ai tifosi, visto che si è eretto a garante della competitività e ambizione.
Comincia a venire fuori la scarsa competenza, se hai le disponibilità del Porto o dell'Atalanta o del Napoli ti servono dirigenti davvero capaci, che con noccioline ti portano dei giocatori importanti...


----------



## Bataille (9 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E chi glieli disconosce i meriti?



Come dici, nessuno disconosce i _pochi _meriti di Maldini. Per l'appunto: i demeriti superano largamente i meriti, che sono soprattutto da ascrivere al lavoro degli altri due dirigenti da cui è coadiuvato.

Maldini esce sconfitto da qualsiasi analisi freddamente contabile sui costi-benefici della sua presenza e del suo operato.
E non tirate fuori lo scudetto vinto, è stata una tempesta perfetta e resterà un _unicum _nella storia rossonera.
Occorre cambiare dirigenza e allenatore alla svelta. Maldini può certo rimanere per le strette di mano e per rilasciare interviste e dichiarazioni quando le cose girano bene, ma per un ruolo decisionale serve ben altro.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Novembre 2022)

Stagione andata. Prendiamo solo parametri zero o 20enni, che poi una volta esplosi non rinnoviamo nè vendiamo, ma come può funzionare una roba del genere? Tra l'altro continuiamo ad avere una fascia destra indecente e compriamo tre trequartisti...boh, assurdo.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Novembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche io vorrei professionisti esemplari che non hanno l'immunità per un passato rossonero e che non si nascondono sempre dietro la scusa delle scarse disponibilità.
> Io ho sempre detto che le bandiere devono avere un ruolo di rappresentanza, mentre per ruoli operativi sia necessaria la gavetta... Per Maldini vale un discorso diverso, la sua incapacità viene tollerata dalla proprietà perché la sua figura serve per fare da parafulmine di fronte ai tifosi, visto che si è eretto a garante della competitività e ambizione.
> Comincia a venire fuori la scarsa competenza, se hai le disponibilità del Porto o dell'Atalanta o del Napoli ti servono dirigenti davvero capaci, che con noccioline ti portano dei giocatori importanti...


Appunto,servono Giuntoli o Sartori.Il garante ha ampiamente dimostrato di non saperci fare senza soldi tra le mani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Appunto,servono Giuntoli o Sartori.Il garante ha ampiamente dimostrato di non saperci fare senza soldi tra le mani.


Per me manco "coi solde" come direbbe commisso. Andrebbe avanti regalando denari per riconoscenza, ci vuole uno sveglio e abile, qui non si può buttare neanche un centesimo. Ha regalato 4 netti a Origi, dove lo piazzi ora.. Per non parlare di Messias, Florenzi, Bakayoko, Ballo Tourè: tutti regali suoi.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Novembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me manco "coi solde" come direbbe commisso. Andrebbe avanti regalando denari per riconoscenza, ci vuole uno sveglio e abile, qui non si può buttare neanche un centesimo. Ha regalato 4 netti a Origi, dove lo piazzi ora.. Per non parlare di Messias, Florenzi, Bakayoko, Ballo Tourè: tutti regali suoi.


Hai ragione,non l'ho specificato,infatti e' tutto da vedere come ancora andra' a finire con De Ket,per dire,penso che avese avuto dell'altro budget avrebbe preso Berardi o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Maignan,theo,kalulu,Tomori,ha fiuto per i difensori bisogna dirlo. Dal centrocampo in su però una tragedia.


L'ha ammesso anche Maldini stesso. Quando c'era Boban giocatori offensivi erano parte delle competenze del croato mentre Maldini era quello che era piu competente nella scelta dei giocatori difensivi.

Direi che li anni seguenti hanno confermato questa situazione.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Novembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> L'ha ammesso anche Maldini stesso. Quando c'era Boban giocatori offensivi erano parte delle competenze del croato mentre Maldini era quello che era piu competente nella scelta dei giocatori difensivi.
> 
> Direi che li anni seguenti hanno confermato questa situazione.


però Massara è il DS e Moncada il capo Scout, ma allora che razza di dirigenti sportivi sono se ne capiscono solo di difensori?
Questi 2 dovrebbero individuare una lista di calciatori, e poi trattarli assieme a Paolo in teoria
Ps: non sto difendendo Maldini, giusto per sottolineare la gravità della situazione


----------



## Zenos (9 Novembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> L'ha ammesso anche Maldini stesso. Quando c'era Boban giocatori offensivi erano parte delle competenze del croato mentre Maldini era quello che era piu competente nella scelta dei giocatori difensivi.
> 
> Direi che li anni seguenti hanno confermato questa situazione.


Bene,cosa paghiamo a fare Massara?e soprattutto possiamo permetterci un esperto della difesa,uno del centrocampo,quello dei portieri?se non sono in grado di prendere un centravanti ed un Cc che prendessero almeno un vero Ds.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


Solo noi quando vinciamo, invece di tirare fuori i soldi prendere pedine importanti, regrediamo. Quasi come se le vittorie ci facessero male. 
Se la prossima estate non prendono almeno 3/4 giocatori importanti, rischiamo veramente di regredire e non scherzo. Vincere è difficile ma confermarsi lo è ancora di più. 
C'è il rischio di buttare nel cesso tutto quello fatto di buono in questi due anni.
Ma vallo a spiegare a questi idioti con la testa di pene che "ohhh vinciamo tranquilli senza spendere nulla"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Solo noi quando vinciamo, invece di tirare fuori i soldi prendere pedine importanti, regrediamo. Quasi come se le vittorie ci facessero male.
> Se la prossima estate non prendono almeno 3/4 giocatori importanti, rischiamo veramente di regredire e non scherzo. Vincere è difficile ma confermarsi lo è ancora di più.
> C'è il rischio di buttare nel cesso tutto quello fatto di buono in questi due anni.
> Ma vallo a spiegare a questi idioti con la testa di pene che "ohhh vinciamo tranquilli senza spendere nulla"



Anche perché quando vinciamo, ed è già successo anche in passato con altre gestioni, da noi scatta la modalità "mulino bianco". Che dovrebbe durare giustamente uno, due mesi di festeggiamenti, ma qui dura più di un anno.
Tutti eroi, tutti riconfermati, non c'è bisogno di migliorarsi, tutti meritano una seconda stagione da titolari e mai messi in discussione.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Novembre 2022)

Io proporrei uno scambio alla Roma: Rebic+Salemakers per Abraham. Noi non abbiamo 40/50 milioni da spendere per un centravanti, da loro non è ben visto da mourinho e magari uno scambio simile a costo zero ci pensano.


----------



## folletto (9 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> loro sono i principali colpevoli,ma la mia delusione piu grande è il garante,il quale dovrebbe dimettersi domani per il mercato fallimentare


Carinissima Miriam con quel cappellino (finalmente l’hai rimessa……..vi eravate lasciati?)


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Novembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Carinissima Miriam con quel cappellino (finalmente l’hai rimessa……..vi eravate lasciati?)


pausa di riflessione


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Novembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Carinissima Miriam con quel cappellino (finalmente l’hai rimessa……..vi eravate lasciati?)


ps: è il cappellino...o meglio,centrotavola di Bakayoko


----------



## folletto (9 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> pausa di riflessione


Ogni tanto ci sta, un po’ come la piolata di ieri sera


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> guarda che anche con Kalulu, Tomori, lo stesso Tonali, Leao fece lo stesso. Giocarono solo perché ci furono infortunati ed era costretto ad inserirli. Poi ha avuto l'intelligenza di lasciarli. Ma che faccia fatica ad inserire i nuovi è un dato di fatto.



Kalulu si. Ma Tomori di fatto, nel giro di un paio di settimane, si prese il posto senza se e senza ma. Tonali ha giocato tanto, da schifo, fin da subito. Leao era impresentabile, ma nelle rotazioni partecipava.

Questi nuovi che non giocano o sono delle seghe, oppure la scuola di Pioli sta diventando troppo complessa, e stanca la cosa.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Io proporrei uno scambio alla Roma: Rebic+Salemakers per Abraham. Noi non abbiamo 40/50 milioni da spendere per un centravanti, da loro non è ben visto da mourinho e magari uno scambio simile a costo zero ci pensano.



Il solo Rebic è meglio di Abraham.
O almeno di quello di quest'anno.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Novembre 2022)

Mercato fallimentare ma Pioli ci ha messo del suo però....
Adli sparito dopo un buon precampionato...Perché?
Vranckx fatto giocare solo 15 secondi con la Samp...Perché?
Thiaw 15 secondi a Verona poi un'ora a Cremona dove serviva un altro tipo di difensore..Perché?
Origi non prima punta ma schierato solo in quel ruolo...Perché?
CdK sembra Bobroczky da come si muove. Ma 
Almeno lui sa giocare a basket 
Insomma o 15 secondi o nulla...


----------



## Gunnar67 (9 Novembre 2022)

C'e' stato un mercato la scorsa estate? Colpa di Maldini? Eh noi lui voleva Renato Sanches, Botman, Zijech.. Si era parlato anche di Zaniolo... Invece gli hanno comprato la melma.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Novembre 2022)

Come si fa a dire che è stato fallimentare? I nuovi non arrivano a 1000 minuti messi assieme, Pioli si sta scervellando con delle formazioni senza senso lasciando fuori sempre i soliti

proviamoli nella seconda parte di stagione e poi potremo dare un giudizio. Ma so già come sarà


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a dire che è stato fallimentare? I nuovi non arrivano a 1000 minuti messi assieme, Pioli si sta scervellando con delle formazioni senza senso lasciando fuori sempre i soliti
> 
> proviamoli nella seconda parte di stagione e poi potremo dare un giudizio. Ma so già come sarà



Son delle pippe dai, ormai è acclarato...Pioli li lascia fuori per nascondere questa amara realtà....giocano tre nuovi: Pobega, Origi e CDK.... gli altri sono impresentabili.

In passato ci sono stati neo acquisti in campo subito. Pensa a Dalot, Tonali, Diaz, Giroud, Tomori.... se non giocano i vari Vrankx, Thiaw, Adli cosa dovremmo pensare!?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Son delle pippe dai, ormai è acclarato...Pioli li lascia fuori per nascondere questa amara realtà....giocano tre nuovi: Pobega, Origi e CDK.... gli altri sono impresentabili.
> 
> In passato ci sono stati neo acquisti in campo subito. Pensa a Dalot, Tonali, Diaz, Giroud, Tomori.... se non giocano i vari Vrankx, Thiaw, Adli cosa dovremmo pensare!?


Se son delle pippe allora il Garante deve dare spiegazioni. Perché fino a prova contraria li ha presi lui


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Son delle pippe dai, ormai è acclarato...Pioli li lascia fuori per nascondere questa amara realtà....giocano tre nuovi: Pobega, Origi e CDK.... gli altri sono impresentabili.
> 
> In passato ci sono stati neo acquisti in campo subito. Pensa a Dalot, Tonali, Diaz, Giroud, Tomori.... se non giocano i vari Vrankx, Thiaw, Adli cosa dovremmo pensare!?


pioli ha lanciato Kalulu quando era disperato, adesso si è fissato col turnover ossessivo avendo una rosa lunga ma non di qualità. E perché non ce l’ha? Perché non permette ai giocatori di sbocciare e costruire delle alternative

gabbia e Pobega non hanno NULLA in più di thiaw e Vranckx, così come adli/cdk rispetto a Diaz anche se il belga ha colpe un po’ più sue. Se pioli tornerà a farsi i catsi suoi e a farli giocare, nel girone di di ritorno assisteremo ad un altro tipo di campionato


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> pioli ha lanciato Kalulu quando era disperato, adesso si è fissato col turnover ossessivo avendo una rosa lunga ma non di qualità. E perché non ce l’ha? Perché non permette ai giocatori di sbocciare e costruire delle alternative
> 
> gabbia e Pobega non hanno NULLA in più di thiaw e Vranckx, così come adli/cdk rispetto a Diaz anche se il belga ha colpe un po’ più sue. Se pioli tornerà a farsi i catsi suoi e a farli giocare, nel girone di di ritorno assisteremo ad un altro tipo di campionato



Hai fatto a benissimo a sottolineare che la nostra rosa è inutilmente lunga. Pioli storicamente più ha la rosa corta, meno piolate fa. Poi il non considerare minimamente italiani per la storia delle liste è un altro errore macroscopico che ci danneggerà il prossimo anno se è vera la voce che si passerà dal 4+4 al 5+5.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...



A sto punto della stagione direi che non ci sono più dubbi. Mercato osceno.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2022)

La cosa sorprendente è che questo topic non sìa ancora stato chiuso,perché se il mercato è osceno le colpe inevitabilmente cadono su chi lo ha condotto,ed essendo intoccabile e immune a critiche...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Il peggior mercato che io ricordi in 25 anni che seguo il Milan.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il peggior mercato che io ricordi in 25 anni che seguo il Milan.



Non esageriamo. Quello di Mirabelli è stato ben peggiore. Idem quelli degli ultimi anni del Condom Galliani


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A sto punto della stagione direi che non ci sono più dubbi. Mercato osceno.


no, i calciatori si valutano ad 1 anno dalla scadenza di contratto


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il peggior mercato che io ricordi in 25 anni che seguo il Milan.


Il peggiore in assoluto credo di no ma se consideriamo che (almeno a mio parere) ci siamo indeboliti dopo aver vinto un campionato (dopo 10 anni di nulla cosmico) allora sì che si può considerare il peggiore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Quello di Mirabelli è stato ben peggiore. Idem quelli degli ultimi anni del Condom Galliani



Con una differenza: quello di Miracessi e di Caxxone (quello delle "cose formali"), nonostante fosse un mercato osceno (del resto, da Miracessi che altro potevi aspettarti  ) se non altro ci aveva portato un briciolo di speranza dopo anni orribili.
Poi hanno proseguito con il progetto del nano e del geometra e ci hanno distrutto i conti, però.......

Trovo decisamente più grave fare un mercato vomitevole come quello della stagione 2021-2022 e di questa stagione 2022-2023.
Schifo allo stato puro, nonostante abbiamo conquistato uno scudetto grazie agli acquisti degli anni passati.

Poi il mercato fatto questa estate lasciamo perdere.
Mai visto una squadra che veniva da 10 anni totalmente FALLIMENTARI conquistare uno scudetto, avere subito la pancia piena e mollare ogni possibilità di fare il BIS in campionato.
Ringraziamo ancora il garante per aver firmato il rinnovo e averci illuso di aver ricevuto le giuste garanzie.
Si, garanzie di giocare ancora con Messias sulla destra, con un bidone dell'umido belga in attacco, senza un sostituto di Theo, senza un sostituto di Giroud, senza un sostituto di maignan, senza un sostituto di Tonali/Bennacer adeguato. E soprattutto senza affondare il colpo per i rinnovi di leo/bennacer.

Schifo schifo e ancora schifo.
Si diano una mossa per recuperare i punti di distacco dal Napoli altrimenti questa sarà considerata persino peggio delle famose stagioni in cui si lottava per il 9-10° posto


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Quello di Mirabelli è stato ben peggiore. Idem quelli degli ultimi anni del Condom Galliani


Ecco,giusto,però negli anni del condom molte colpe cadevano su di lui mentre già allora la proprietà aveva chiuso i rubinetti,perché oggi invece le colpe sono o di Elliot o di Cardinale?Le proprietà non mettono adeguate risorse a disposizione,su questo siamo tutti d'accordo,ma se tu in un anno regali 5 mln per Ballo,5 mln per Messias,fai un quadriennale da 4 netti ad un ospedalizzato come Origi,e spendi 35 mln per uno che giocava in un campionato che equivale alla nostra serie B,allora è bene iniziare a farsi qualche domanda,che io e pochi altri ci facciamo da un bel pó.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,giusto,però negli anni del condom molte colpe cadevano su di lui mentre già allora la proprietà aveva chiuso i rubinetti,perché oggi invece le colpe sono o di Elliot o di Cardinale?Le proprietà non mettono adeguate risorse a disposizione,su questo siamo tutti d'accordo,ma se tu in un anno regali 5 mln per Ballo,5 mln per Messias,fai un quadriennale da 4 netti ad un ospedalizzato come Origi,e spendi 35 mln per uno che giocava in un campionato che equivale alla nostra serie B,allora è bene iniziare a farsi qualche domanda,che io e pochi altri ci facciamo da un bel pó.



Rispondi qua anche a te @Divoratore Di Stelle 
Peggio degli anni bui, no di certo e nemmeno peggiore di quello di max è fax. Importa poco delle speranze, io tiravo bestemmie dalla mattina alla sera per quel mercato, ancor prima di iniziare la stagione. Sapevo benissimo che erano acquisti senza senso e di csssi a pedali. 

Ma infatti io sono un fan di Maldini, ma la colpa di questo mercato è sua e di massara. Essere fan non significa avere le fette di salame sugli occhi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ne riparliamo a fine stagione, come sempre.


----------



## Giek (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ad oggi è più che fallimentare. Il mercato dei campioni di Italia.
Che schifo


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo a fine stagione, come sempre.



Ne possiamo parlare anche oggi. Dire che ad oggi è fallimentare è vietato? Lesa maestà? 

Misuriamo tutto sui trofei? 
Oppure da tifosi attenti alla qualità di gioco e scelte possiamo serenamente discutere delle prestazioni offerte fino ad oggi? 
Se vincessimo il campionato CDK avrebbe giocato sempre bene e in caso contrario no? Boh. Resto basito davanti a certe frasi.

Se CDK sboccia e si trasforma in trascinatore, segnando 8/10 reti importanti sarò il primo ad alzarmi e applaudirlo. Avrà fatto il suo e avrà la stima che merita, insieme all'affetto che fin dal suo sbarco ha già. 

Perché essere omertosi? Perché non si può dire che nel complesso nessuno degli acquisti ha inciso come ci si aspettava? Non è il Milan, è il livello ATTUALE dei giocatori scelti. Nessuna caccia alle streghe, solo onesta constatazione dell'operato di Società e resa dei calciatori.

Credo che l'asticella sia alta. Non è facile giocare nel Milan. Tanti hanno avuto bisogno di molto tempo. Ma è vero che chi decide e chi arriva nel gruppo squadra non deve cercare alibi. Siamo appunto il Milan. Se fossimo l'Udinese non sarei affatto preoccupato. 

Nei vari campionati europei - serie A inclusa - ci sono giocatori che ognuno per la propria categoria, hanno inciso anche subito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo a fine stagione, come sempre.



Ne riparliamo cosa a fine stagione? Qua si parla di una serie di problematiche che ha il Milan, primo su tutto il secondo portiere. Tatarusanu faceva vomitare anche quando era titolare alla Fiorentina, lo sapevano tutti, non hanno fatto nulla per rimediare. 
Che Origi fosse una pippa lo sapeva persino sua madre. Che mancasse l'ala destra anche etc etc. 

Capisco che tu sia l'utente aziendalista per eccellenza per i motivi che tutti sappiamo, perché sapresti difendere anche l'acquisto di un calciatore senza una gamba, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo a fine stagione, come sempre.


Concordo. A fine stagione tireremo le somme. Di questi tempi era fallimentare anche quello dell'anno scorso, incluso il bidone Giroud. Resta ancora buona parte della stagione da giocare e ci saranno molte opportunità per i nuovi.

Questo a prescindere dal fatto che alcuni che abbiamo preso sono molto giovani con contratti lunghi e dunque andranno valutati comunque negli anni, come ha saputo fare la società in molti casi in questi due anni e rotti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2022)

.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo cosa a fine stagione? Qua si parla di una serie di problematiche che ha il Milan, primo su tutto il secondo portiere. Tatarusanu faceva vomitare anche quando era titolare alla Fiorentina, lo sapevano tutti, non hanno fatto nulla per rimediare.
> Che Origi fosse una pippa lo sapeva persino sua madre. Che mancasse l'ala destra anche etc etc.
> 
> Capisco che tu sia l'utente aziendalista per eccellenza per i motivi che tutti sappiamo, perché sapresti difendere anche l'acquisto di un calciatore senza una gamba, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


Lollo non ha bisogno di essere difeso, ma sarebbe anche ora di finirla con i "processi alle intenzioni"....a prescindere da come la si pensi.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2022)

Maldini ad oggi è il miglior dirigente si ma per gli interessi di proprietà come Elliot e Redbird. Intaccabile dai tifosi,si accontenta di quel poco che gli danno,mai una polemica con gli arbitri,se vince fa caroselli se perde si dissolve nella nebbia.
In questo modo i rabbini possono comodamente fare i loro porci comodi a spese del Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Quello di Mirabelli è stato ben peggiore. Idem quelli degli ultimi anni del Condom Galliani


Berlusconi ha lasciato il Milan in macerie e il mercato di Mirabelli, per quanto fallimentare, ha dovuto coprire buchi ovunque in tutte le zone del campo.
Gli ultimi due mercati di queste due stagioni invece avrebbero dovuto colmare le lacune più importanti in una squadra già rodata (esterno destro, centravanti, trequartista, sostituto di Kessie, vice Maignan) e invece in due anni sono arrivati un centravanti seppur fortissimo ma ormai a fine carriera (Giroud), altri due sempre infortunati e impiegati col contagocce (Origi e Pellegri), l'esterno destro pagato una cassa di banane da una squadra già retrocessa preso l'ultimo giorno di mercato (Messias), del sostituto di Kessie manco l'ombra, due trequartisti di cui uno che non gioca mai e l'altro strapagato ma che sta deludendo in maniera clamorosa.
Per quanto riguarda il vice Maignan meglio stendere un velo pietoso.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Ne possiamo parlare anche oggi. Dire che ad oggi è fallimentare è vietato? Lesa maestà?
> 
> Misuriamo tutto sui trofei?
> Oppure da tifosi attenti alla qualità di gioco e scelte possiamo serenamente discutere delle prestazioni offerte fino ad oggi?
> ...


Diciamo che allora bisogna chiarire i termini che si usano.

Perchè non si puo dire "mercato fallimentare AD OGGI".

Fallimentare è un giudizio definitivo.
E' come dire che uno è morto oggi ma potrebbe anche essere vivo forse tra qualche mese. O è vivo o è morto.

Tra i nuovi un giudizio piu o meno definitivo si puo dare su Origi, che è un 95 e ci si poteva aspettare incidesse subito (pure se tra infortunio e anno sabbatico al Liverpool c'era da aspettarsi avesse bisogno di tempo pure lui), ma tutti gli altri sono nati tra il 2000 e il 2002, sono tutti giovanissimi, dunque è razionale e logico dire che vadano giudicati a fine stagione, avendo ancora una marea di partite da giocare oltretutto.

Solo per fare un parallelo, di questi tempi un anno fa Kalulu era una riserva piu o meno come finora lo è stato Thiaw.
A fine stagione era già un idolo di San Siro e molti si lamentavano un giorno si e l'altro pure per il rinnovo. In sei mesi ne succedono di cose.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo a fine stagione, come sempre.



E no, a fine stagione bisogna parlare del calciomercato fallimentare della passata stagione, calciomercato passato in terzo-quarto piano solamente perché la base (acquistata 2-3 anni prima più Maignan e Giroud, unici acquisti decenti del calciomercato della passata stagione) ha portato tutta la rosa a vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2022)

Almeno questa estate non dovremo piangere partenze a ZERO (sempre che Oli non ci lasci con Origi+Lazetic+Colombo )


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Lollo non ha bisogno di essere difeso, ma sarebbe anche ora di finirla con i "processi alle intenzioni"....a prescindere da come la si pensi.



Invece credo che si possa dire senza problemi. Mica l'ho offeso, gli ho dato dell'aziendalista ed ho anche scritto che lo capisco per svariati motivi. 

Io Maldini l'ho sempre difeso e sono contro le critiche gratuite che fanno all'uomo Maldini e non al dirigente. Ma il suo operato è qui da vedere. Ha fatto errori gravi, che sicuramente lo faranno crescere, ma ad oggi se il Napoli ci è davanti è soprattutto colpa sua, così come la vittoria dello scudetto dello scorso anno era quasi solo merito suo. 
Quando dico suo intendo sempre Massara e Maldini nel bene e nella male.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Non saprei se sarà
fallimentare i giudizi dei calciatori sono così ballerini di sicuro l apporto dei nuovi al momento è pari a zero anzi direi deleterio


----------



## TheKombo (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Invece credo che si possa dire senza problemi. Mica l'ho offeso, gli ho dato dell'aziendalista ed ho anche scritto che lo capisco per svariati motivi.
> 
> Io Maldini l'ho sempre difeso e sono contro le critiche gratuite che fanno all'uomo Maldini e non al dirigente. Ma il suo operato è qui da vedere. Ha fatto errori gravi, che sicuramente lo faranno crescere, ma ad oggi se il Napoli ci è davanti è soprattutto colpa sua, così come la vittoria dello scudetto dello scorso anno era quasi solo merito suo.
> Quando dico suo intendo sempre Massara e Maldini nel bene e nella male.


Bene, quindi in sostanza stai scrivendo che se dovessimo rivincere, il mercato sarebbe stato buono, giusto ? Allora non sei in disaccordo con Lollo che dice che i conti si fanno alla fine no ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> *Bene, quindi in sostanza stai scrivendo che se dovessimo rivincere, il mercato sarebbe stato buono, giusto ?* Allora non sei in disaccordo con Lollo che dice che i conti si fanno alla fine no ?



E perché mai?
Forse siete voi (voi...ovviamente generalizzo) ad aver fatto passare per buono il mercato della scorsa stagione solamente per via dello scudetto (scudetto in cui i vari acquisti Messias, Bakayoko, Billy Ballo, Pellegri, Lazetic, Adli -lasciato in Francia in prestito-, Florenzi non hanno contribuito in minima parte).

Così come se dovessimo fare il bis, alcuni riuscirebbero nuovamente ad insabbiare le prestazioni oscene Di Origi, Messias, CDK ecc.ecc


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Bene, quindi in sostanza stai scrivendo che se dovessimo rivincere, il mercato sarebbe stato buono, giusto ? Allora non sei in disaccordo con Lollo che dice che i conti si fanno alla fine no ?



No alt, non sto affatto dicendo questo... La tua è una chiave di lettura scorretta del mio commento. 
Se noi quest'anno dovessimo vincere lo scudetto con lo stesso undici titolare dello scorso anno, senza l'apporto di Origi, CDK, Thiaw e tutti gli acquisti nuovi, la campagna acquisti della scorsa estate sarebbe uno schifo lo stesso. 
Se CDK dovesse esplodere, Origi far 10 gol importanti etc etc. Allora la musica cambierebbe. 

L'anno scorso abbiamo vinto con gli uomini acquistati da Paolo e Massara, uomini decisivi per la vittoria dello scudetto, per questo quel mercato è stato ottimo e gli son stati dati meriti al duo del calciomercato.. 

Rimango stupito quando un intenditore di calcio come Paolo ingaggia un cesso come Origi. 
È molto ma molto più sensato comprare uun CDK a 30mln che prendere Origi a 0.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se CDK dovesse esplodere, Origi far 10 gol importanti etc etc. Allora la musica cambierebbe.


Eh ma è appunto quello di cui parlo, e che tutti ci auguriamo (perché neanche un malato di mente potrebbe valutare soddisfacente il "risultato" del mercato ad oggi, è oggettivo), ma questa è una valutazione che va rimandata a fine anno, mentre lo spunto alla discussione partiva dal ritenere fallimentare l'operato al 20 dicembre.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E perché mai?
> Forse siete voi (voi...ovviamente generalizzo) ad aver fatto passare per buono il mercato della scorsa stagione solamente per via dello scudetto (scudetto in cui i vari acquisti Messias, Bakayoko, Billy Ballo, Pellegri, Lazetic, Adli -lasciato in Francia in prestito-, Florenzi non hanno contribuito in minima parte).
> 
> Così come se dovessimo fare il bis, alcuni riuscirebbero nuovamente ad insabbiare le prestazioni oscene Di Origi, Messias, CDK ecc.ecc


Si però così non vale, hai citato solo giocatori "marginali"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Si però così non vale, hai citato solo giocatori "marginali"



Eh bello mio, quelli sono stati gli acquisti della passata stagione  
Come dicevo nel post precedente, a quella lista devi aggiungere gli altri 2 mancanti, gli unici due determinanti di quel disastroso mercato 2021-2022: Maignan e Giroud.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Eh ma è appunto quello di cui parlo, e che tutti ci auguriamo (perché neanche un malato di mente potrebbe valutare soddisfacente il "risultato" del mercato ad oggi, è oggettivo), ma questa è una valutazione che va rimandata a fine anno, mentre lo spunto alla discussione partiva dal ritenere fallimentare l'operato al 20 dicembre.



Appunto. Io ho iniziato il discorso dicendo "ad oggi è un mercato fallimentare" 

Di CDK ripongo speranze, su Origi no. Mi ha sempre fatto defecare come "calciatore"


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2022)

2020-21 per il buget messo a disposizione il Milan ha comprato: Tomori, Maignan, Tonali, Giroud, Messias, Touré, Florenzi, Pellegri, Bakayoko.
Direi che i primi 5 hanno contribuito allo scudetto. 

Se si vuole sostenere che già c'erano, beh se non li compravano nel 2021, non ci sarebbero stati e magari ciao ciao scudetto.


2021-22 giudizio definitivo non si può dare, essendo l'anno in corso. Giudizio parziale, mercato che non ha portato neanche 1 punto. Vediamo a fine anno però.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> *2020-21 per il buget messo a disposizione il Milan ha comprato: Tomori, Maignan, Tonali, Giroud, Messias, Touré, Florenzi, Pellegri, Bakayoko.
> Direi che i primi 5 hanno contribuito allo scudetto.
> 
> Se si vuole sostenere che già c'erano, beh se non li compravano nel 2021, non ci sarebbero stati e magari ciao ciao scudetto.*
> ...



E no, se volete fare la parachiulata (perché così conviene) di considerare "nuovi acquisti" i riscatti dei giocatori, allora Messias è un nuovo acquisto di questa stagione, no? Così come Florenzi 

Praticamente il mercato da campioni d'Italia del 22/23 sarebbe: Messias, Florenzi, Thiaw, CDK, Origi.
Bello.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Non è fallimentare ma inutile, che è ancor più grave.
Ad oggi nessuno dei nuovi """"""acquisti"""""" ha spostato qualcosa. Nemmeno un cm.


----------



## ROQ (20 Dicembre 2022)

al momento è un dato di fatto, si spera sempre di essere smentiti. E io per Vranckx e Thiaw (a quelle cifre) ero parecchio ottimista, ma d'altor canto se manco giocano... vediamo sto CDK nel 2023 vah, visto che ci è costato l'inter budget praticamente...


----------



## Raryof (20 Dicembre 2022)

Mercato conservativo e ad oggi inutile, sbagliato non è, del tutto, ma inutile sì.
Dobbiamo metterci nella testa che servono anche dei giocatori più pronti e possibilmente sani.


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che allora bisogna chiarire i termini che si usano.
> 
> Perchè non si puo dire "mercato fallimentare AD OGGI".
> 
> ...


Ma chi lo stabilisce che non si possa dire? Tu? 
Sei bello e bravo e io brutto e cattivo?

tutto é discretizzabile! Io posso dare un giudizio ad oggi. Ad oggi nessuno ha reso. Evidenza. Ma chi é aziendalista rifiuta la realtà. Il senso assoluto lasciamolo ai dogmi per cortesia.
Perché insieme ad altri utenti non entrate nel merito? La butti in filosofia. Ehh no, mi spiace. Non gioco a questo gioco.
Tonali ha fatto una prima stagione pessima ma tutti lo avevamo visto al Brescia e contro avversari di livello. Lo abbiamo atteso criticando la prestazione ma con amore sportivo. Possiamo dire che ha giocato in modo pessimo? Paura della verità? Chi la nega in genere ha interessi nel farlo. Boh. Poi Sandro si é ambientato, umilmente si é messo a lavorare in modo diverso - anche lui degli errori li aveva fatti - e oggi é un idolo indiscusso. Visto?!?
Si può passare da stagione fallimentare a idolo di San Siro! Incredible vero?!
Io in Kalulu ho sempre - sempre - visto un campione e per me é meglio dj Tomori. Quindi qualche qui direi sarebbe meglio entrare nel merito e non deviare, ti basterebbe leggere i post passati.
Tornando a noi, ad OGGI il mercato é fallimentare perché quando ci servivano ala destra, trequartista e sostituto di Kessie in campo, non li abbiamo avuti e perché a differenza di tantissimi altri giocatori acquistati in questa finestra di mercato, i nostri non hanno inciso: serve la lista??
Quindi dico nuovamente a ragione che il mercato di Maldini e Massara ad oggi é fallimentare.

sai quanti casi esistono nel mondo di squadre fatte con i piedi che grazie a over performance di alcuni elementi arriva a un titolo? Io amo il calcio e lo analizzo nell’insieme con onestà.
Ripeto, mi auguro fortemente che CDK trovi se stesso e si riveli un buon giocatore. 
sarò il primo ad applaudirlo!
Ma ad oggi é stato BOCCIATO sia al Milan che in nazionale. Quanti minuti ha giocato? Quante reti? Assist? Impatto positivo?
Gli altri hanno sostituto Kijaer o Kessie? Dest ha fatto bene? Origi? Non quanti gol? Presenze?

entrare nel merito e meno filosofia.

comunque tutti vogliono il bene del Milan  e le mie sono considerazioni. Rispetto il tuo punto di vista anche se non lo condivido per nulla. Lollo mi perdonerà  lo trovo sempre simpatico quando parla del Milan per il Milan dalle piattaforme del Milan a contatto con il Milan ma Non riesco proprio a trovare obiettività in ciò che leggo. Sarò io troppo innamorato della logica coerenza e del Milan 

comunque grazie per portare sempre il tuo punto di vista! Forza Milan


----------



## ROQ (20 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque c'è sempre una scusa per fare schifo
"l'uefa"
"il covid"
"non avendo avuto successo non possiamo fare mercato"
"dobbiamo essere virtuosi°"

pure quando vinciamo non abbiamo un budget per competere non dico con le competitors ma neanche con alcune squadre che stan dietro


----------



## bobbylukr (20 Dicembre 2022)

Chiaramente un mercato in cui ci metti un mese intero a rifirmare i dirigenti che ti hanno fatto vincere lo scudetto dopo 10 anni e un altro mese a prendere un ottimo prospetto ma 21enne dal campionato belga e poi vai a raccattare 3 giovanotti all'ultimo giorno (oltre ad un parametro zero con 10 Red flags) è per definizione un mercato fallimentare: poi magari si rivelerà essere stato geniale, ma al momento è fallimentare oltre che incomprensibile l...


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è sempre una scusa per fare schifo
> "l'uefa"
> "il covid"
> "non avendo avuto successo non possiamo fare mercato"
> ...


Infatti l'altra domanda da porsi sarebbe...se non avessimo vinto lo scudetto avremmo venduto Theo,Tomori e Leao?


----------



## ROQ (20 Dicembre 2022)

non oso pensarci, mi viene in mente l'anno di muntari....


----------



## TheKombo (20 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Infatti l'altra domanda da porsi sarebbe...se non avessimo vinto lo scudetto avremmo venduto Theo,Tomori e Leao?


Per quale motivo avremmo dovuto vendere?


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo stabilisce che non si possa dire? Tu?
> Sei bello e bravo e io brutto e cattivo?
> 
> tutto é discretizzabile! Io posso dare un giudizio ad oggi. Ad oggi nessuno ha reso. Evidenza. Ma chi é aziendalista rifiuta la realtà. Il senso assoluto lasciamolo ai dogmi per cortesia.
> ...


Puoi dire quello che vuoi e al limite cambiare idea a maggio... speriamo.
Niente di male.
Entrando nel merito, non siamo neanche a metà stagione e ribadisco non ha senso BOCCIARE giocatori di poco più di venti anni perché entrando nel merito possono tranquillamente fare come Tonali e Kalulu e Leao.

La domanda che ti faccio è: CDK lo crederesti SUBITO a gennaio o no? Perche se il mercato è fallimentare e lui è già bocciato allora va ceduto... oppure meglio aspettare maggio e vedere?

Entrando nel merito, io è da mesi che dico che quelli presi sono giovani e hanno bisogno di tempo ma se li lasciamo fare il loro lavoro, e lo sanno fare come ampiamente dimostrato, una volta ambientati si riveleranno giocatori super per noi. A cominciare da CDK.

Rispetto la tua opinione pur rifiutando questa etichetta di aziendalista che ha già rotto le palle, per parlare chiaro. Se permetti pure io dico quello che voglio o lo decidi tu che sono brutto cattivo e aziendalista?
Tanto questa discussione resterà fino a fine stagione e come detto tireremo le somme dicendo se il mercato sia stato davvero fallimentare o no.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo cosa a fine stagione? Qua si parla di una serie di problematiche che ha il Milan, primo su tutto il secondo portiere. Tatarusanu faceva vomitare anche quando era titolare alla Fiorentina, lo sapevano tutti, non hanno fatto nulla per rimediare.
> Che Origi fosse una pippa lo sapeva persino sua madre. Che mancasse l'ala destra anche etc etc.
> 
> Capisco che tu sia l'utente aziendalista per eccellenza per i motivi che tutti sappiamo, perché sapresti difendere anche l'acquisto di un calciatore senza una gamba, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


90 minuti di applausi,più 10 di recupero,più supplementari e rigori più la premiazione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo cosa a fine stagione? Qua si parla di una serie di problematiche che ha il Milan, primo su tutto il secondo portiere. Tatarusanu faceva vomitare anche quando era titolare alla Fiorentina, lo sapevano tutti, non hanno fatto nulla per rimediare.
> Che Origi fosse una pippa lo sapeva persino sua madre. Che mancasse l'ala destra anche etc etc.
> 
> Capisco che tu sia l'utente aziendalista per eccellenza per i motivi che tutti sappiamo, perché sapresti difendere anche l'acquisto di un calciatore senza una gamba, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


ahahah bravo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Chi continua a difendere questo mercato è semplicemente un aziendalista. 

Il Milan doveva essere la squadra da battere quest anno,e invece non lo è per scelte di mercato discutibili, per usare un eufemismo.

Siamo sempre contati,appena manca uno fra Tomori/Kalulu, Maignan, Bennacer/Tonali o Giroud siamo rovinati, perché la nostra squadra gioca bene solo se ci sono tutti gli effettivi.

Dal 2020 a oggi avrò visto la "squadra tipo" 3 volte. 

È inammissibile una roba del genere. Il premier league giocano tutti i giorni e i giocatori sono sempre integri. Perché??? 

Il Mercato stendo un velo pietoso, i soldi c'erano, e sono stati spesi male. Mancano un terzino dx,un mediano decente,e un ala dx che faccia finalmente dimenticare Messias e Saele. 

Metti che l'attaccante possiamo rimandarlo visto che giroud sta facendo bene,ma Origi è imbarazzante dunque il problema si ripropone. 

Non so che dire il Napoli ci è davanti di 8 punti a causa del non mercato.
Una squadra con intenzioni serie questo campionato lo avrebbe cannibalizzato.
Quando ti ricapita di avere un inter che balbetta,una juve non irresistibile come anni fa?? Quando??


----------



## JDT (20 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mercato conservativo e ad oggi inutile, sbagliato non è, del tutto, ma inutile sì.
> Dobbiamo metterci nella testa che servono anche dei giocatori più pronti e possibilmente sani.


Io posso anche accettare l'acquisto di prospetti, ma dalla 3a categoria alla champions c'è sempre la stessa logica: vanno fatti giocare, vanno responsabilizzati e bisogna fargli imporre la propria personalità, ad oggi questo non è stato fatto, e questo limita fortemente la crescita di chiunque. Tonali ha avuto le sue chance, Kalulu per via infortuni pure, Leao lo abbiamo aspettato due anni interi prima di vederlo esplodere, ma ci aggiungo anche Calabria, che per quanto criticato a volte giustamente, ha avuto una crescita importante sotto molti aspetti, che poi non sia adatto ad un Milan ambizioso è un altro paio di maniche, il succo del discorso non cambia.

Adli, Vrancxx, Thiaw hanno dimostrato a livello giovanile ed in squadre minori di avere un discreto/buon potenziale, io stravedo per Vrancxx come giocatore di sistema, eppure ad oggi non gli hanno concesso nulla, poi te lo ritrovi capitano col Belgio u21 fare partite sublimi. Cerchiamo un colpevole? Sono tutti "colpevoli", non esiste che in una società come il Milan non si sia concordato il mercato, come è altrettanto inammissibile che TUTTI i nuovi per 3 mesi si siano rivelati inadeguati. Se sei il Milan che vuole lanciare giovani, li lanci nmw, se ti ritrovi ancora con Krunic ovunque fai incazzare chi ha pretese di un mercato consistente, ma anche chi è disposto a vedere un Milan stile Dortmund/Lipsia.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Chiede continua a difendere questo mercato è semplicemente un aziendalista.
> 
> Il Milan doveva essere la squadra da battere quest anno,e invece non lo è per scelte di mercato discutibili, per usare un eufemismo.
> 
> ...



Il mercato viene giudicato giusto o sbagliato sempre a posteriori, in base ai risultati. Ad oggi, indubbiamente, il mercato si è rivelato insufficiente. Si spera che a gennaio i “generosi” proprietari consentano almeno qualche correttivo.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ormai è cosa acclarata che il nostro tifo sìa diviso,da una parte i "bandieristi",non aziendalisti,attenzione.Dall'altra quelli che non le mandano a dire e usano il bastone e la carota,anzi,gli elogi quando sono meritati,di contro i "bandieristi" non conoscono la critica e rimandano il tutto a fine anno,as usual,salvo poi a fine giugno dare la colpa ad Elliot o Cardinale se le cose non saranno andate bene.Entrambe le fazioni vogliono il bene del Milan,penso sìa innegabile,anche se in modo diverso.A me piace provocare,punzecchiare,penso sìa un pó il sale delle discussioni,senza ovviamente cadere nelle offese verso nessuno,ci mancherebbe.Il mercato,ad oggi,è appunto inesistente,se a giugno tutto sarà ribaltato credo ne saremo tutti felici ed io per primo farò mea culpa come feci con Tonali e ricominceremo a punzecchiare in vista della prossima stagione.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ormai è cosa acclarata che il nostro tifo sìa diviso,da una parte i "bandieristi",non aziendalisti,attenzione.Dall'altra quelli che non le mandano a dire e usano il bastone e la carota,anzi,gli elogi quando sono meritati,di contro i "bandieristi" non conoscono la critica e rimandano il tutto a fine anno,as usual,salvo poi a fine giugno dare la colpa ad Elliot o Cardinale se le cose non saranno andate bene.Entrambe le fazioni vogliono il bene del Milan,penso sìa innegabile,anche se in modo diverso.A me piace provocare,punzecchiare,penso sìa un pó il sale delle discussioni,senza ovviamente cadere nelle offese verso nessuno,ci mancherebbe.Il mercato,ad oggi,è appunto inesistente,se a giugno tutto sarà ribaltato credo ne saremo tutti felici ed io per primo farò mea culpa come feci con Tonali e ricominceremo a punzecchiare in vista della prossima stagione.


Amen.
Unico appunto,ripeto, il fatto di rimandare il giudizio a fine stagione, non vuol dire che ad oggi non si prenda atto che il mercato non sta rendendo, ma che non si condividono giudizi definitivi al momento, tutto qui.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> *Ormai è cosa acclarata che il nostro tifo sìa diviso,da una parte i "bandieristi",non aziendalisti,attenzione.Dall'altra quelli che non le mandano a dire e usano il bastone e la carota,anzi,gli elogi quando sono meritati,di contro i "bandieristi" non conoscono la critica e rimandano il tutto a fine anno*,as usual,salvo poi a fine giugno dare la colpa ad Elliot o Cardinale se le cose non saranno andate bene.Entrambe le fazioni vogliono il bene del Milan,penso sìa innegabile,anche se in modo diverso.A me piace provocare,punzecchiare,penso sìa un pó il sale delle discussioni,senza ovviamente cadere nelle offese verso nessuno,ci mancherebbe.Il mercato,ad oggi,è appunto inesistente,se a giugno tutto sarà ribaltato credo ne saremo tutti felici ed io per primo farò mea culpa come feci con Tonali e ricominceremo a punzecchiare in vista della prossima stagione.



Non consideri gli astenuti.
Comunque, non è che esce pure il terzo polo?


----------



## Dexter (20 Dicembre 2022)

Neanche Andrea Bocelli avrebbe fatto un mercato come il nostro. Altre opinioni sono fanatismi alla Messi - Adani, quasi da coming out


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Neanche Andrea Bocelli avrebbe fatto un mercato come il nostro. Altre opinioni *sono fanatismi alla Messi - Adani, quasi da coming out*



Ok non condividere le opinioni altrui ma paragonare un qualsiasi tifoso milanista ad Adani è un vero oltraggio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non consideri gli astenuti.
> Comunque, non è che esce pure il terzo polo?


il terzo pollo


----------



## Dexter (20 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok non condividere le opinioni altrui ma paragonare un qualsiasi tifoso milanista ad Adani è un vero oltraggio.


In questi giorni abbiamo potuto ammirare (fino a tifare Francia ...) il fanatismo esasperato applicato al calcio, ed ho voluto fare l'esempio  rimanendo a casa nostra, ripenso a quando sedevano sulla panchina Seedorf, Inzaghi, Gattuso...in tanti li avrebbero giustificati pure se avessero messo Montolivo in porta.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> In questi giorni abbiamo potuto ammirare (fino a tifare Francia ...) il fanatismo esasperato applicato al calcio, ed ho voluto fare l'esempio  rimanendo a casa nostra, ripenso a quando sedevano sulla panchina Seedorf, Inzaghi, Gattuso...in tanti li avrebbero giustificati pure se avessero messo Montolivo in porta.



Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma sai meglio di me che ogni tifoso è libero di pensarla come crede. 
Per me bisogna accettare anche opinioni che “non ci convincono” resistendo alla tentazione di dare giudizi visto che - praticamente sempre - poi finisce in una ”guerra” tra fazioni che porta solo lavoro extra allo staff.


----------



## Dexter (20 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma sai meglio di me che ogni tifoso è libero di pensarla come crede.
> Per me bisogna accettare anche opinioni che “non ci convincono” resistendo alla tentazione di dare giudizi visto che - praticamente sempre - poi finisce in una ”guerra” tra fazioni che porta solo lavoro extra allo staff.


Se con 10 milioni CIRCA (prima che mi contino le monete di rame in tasca...) acquisti Messias e Florenzi e con 35 pappine mi porti il paziente 0 del long Covid, non bisogna far la guerra, assolutamente, anzi, forza Kinder...ma comprenderai che leggere sempre rievocazioni di acquisti di 4-5 sessioni fa é stucchevole. Credimi che resisto a tantissime tentazioni, praticamente tutte ...e sono io stesso a non esagerare nei giudizi sulla nostra dirigenza, proprio in virtù del glorioso passato che ha avuto LUI con la nostra maglia  nel vecchio forum si potevano scrivere parole brutte brutte, e c'era Galliani...immagina


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se con 10 milioni CIRCA (prima che mi contino le monete di rame in tasca...) acquisti Messias e Florenzi e con 35 pappine mi porti il paziente 0 del long Covid, non bisogna far la guerra, assolutamente, anzi, forza Kinder..*.ma comprenderai che leggere sempre rievocazioni di acquisti di 4-5 sessioni fa é stucchevole.* Credimi che resisto a tantissime tentazioni, praticamente tutte ...e s_ono io stesso a non esagerare nei giudizi sulla nostra dirigenza, proprio in virtù del glorioso passato che ha avuto LUI con la nostra maglia  nel vecchio forum si potevano scrivere parole brutte brutte, e c'era Galliani...immagina_




*Comprendo e dico che proprio queste rievocazioni sono solo opinioni come tante altre e come tali vanno rispettate.*
_Su Maldini il mio parere è sempre lo stesso: deve essere criticato anche lui quando sbaglia nel suo ruolo.
Quello che trovo sbagliato è l’insulto, la denigrazione o attribuirgli malafede._


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Dicembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


Origi anche per me è inadatto ma su tutto il resto concordo poco.
Thiaw e Vranckx avranno anche giocato poco ma sono sembrati ottimi innesti. Adli evidentemente non era pronto ma sembra sia già molto migliorato. Dest ha sbagliato una partita ma poi ha fatto bene.
Il vero problema è CDK perché è stato pagato tanto e non sta rendendo quasi per nulla.
Aspetterò a dare giudizi definitivi perché a me sembra abbia ottimi colpi ma ovviamente se CDK fallisse allora la valutazione di questo mercato dovrà necessariamente esser molto negativa.


----------



## Manue (21 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E no, se volete fare la parachiulata (perché così conviene) di considerare "nuovi acquisti" i riscatti dei giocatori, allora Messias è un nuovo acquisto di questa stagione, no? Così come Florenzi
> 
> Praticamente il mercato da campioni d'Italia del 22/23 sarebbe: Messias, Florenzi, Thiaw, CDK, Origi.
> Bello.


E' questione pratica, non di convenzienza.

Potevano benissimo non riscattare chi già c'era e virare su altri giocatori, 
sarebbe stata una campagna acquisti diversa.
Hanno comprato chi già c'era per puntare a vincere, hanno vinto.

E' cronaca.

Poi dopo definiscila come sei più comodo, ma rimangono fatti che sono accaduti.

Detto ciò, 
per me puoi definire i mercati come preferisci,
firmerei per avere tutti i mercati che tu definisci fallimentari ma festeggiare a Maggio.

Vedremo anno prox, chi vincerà,
ad oggi è indubbio che la campagna acquisti dell'ultima estate, ha portato 0 plus, 
ma il termine fallimento è un pò una sentenza, cosa che però non può essere definita ad anno in corso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il mercato viene giudicato giusto o sbagliato sempre a posteriori, in base ai risultati. Ad oggi, indubbiamente, il mercato si è rivelato insufficiente. Si spera che a gennaio i “generosi” proprietari consentano almeno qualche correttivo.


Se l'anno scorso avessimo adottato correttivi dietro oggi non godremmo di questo Kalulu.. io non sono per niente soddisfatto del rendimento dei nuovi MA se lo staff che ci lavora tutti i giorni vede in quei ragazzi quello che vedevano in Tonali, Leao, Kalulu etc... devono crederci fino in fondo e prendersi la responsabilità nel caso andasse male di aver sbagliato.

Non è facile entrare nei nostri meccanismi, dobbiamo dare minuti e continuità nella crescita ai ragazzi se no ci troviamo sempre a ripartire da zero perchè sappiamo tutti che non abbiamo le risorse per acquistare calciatori forti e pronti. 

Io confido che nella seconda parte di stagione entreranno nelle rotazioni in modo pesante CDK, Vranxx, Thiaw e Adli.. uno si rivelerà inadeguato, due ottimi innesti e uno ci farà stroppicciare gli occhi.. non so chi ma ne sono convinto.


----------



## Manue (21 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ormai è cosa acclarata che il nostro tifo sìa diviso,da una parte i "bandieristi",non aziendalisti,attenzione.Dall'altra quelli che non le mandano a dire e usano il bastone e la carota,anzi,gli elogi quando sono meritati,di contro i "bandieristi" non conoscono la critica e rimandano il tutto a fine anno,as usual,salvo poi a fine giugno dare la colpa ad Elliot o Cardinale se le cose non saranno andate bene.Entrambe le fazioni vogliono il bene del Milan,penso sìa innegabile,anche se in modo diverso.A me piace provocare,punzecchiare,penso sìa un pó il sale delle discussioni,senza ovviamente cadere nelle offese verso nessuno,ci mancherebbe.Il mercato,ad oggi,è appunto inesistente,se a giugno tutto sarà ribaltato credo ne saremo tutti felici ed io per primo farò mea culpa come feci con Tonali e ricominceremo a punzecchiare in vista della prossima stagione.



Il tema è anche che bisogna pur sempre mettere in evidenza anche i fatti, 
il Milan è secondo in classifica, ha pochi punti sulle rivali inseguitrici, e a detta di chi critica sempre, la campagna acquisti è un fallimento e le altre big hanno speso più e in maniera migliore, i soldi.

Bene, 
ma siamo secondi in classifica dietro un Napoli dal 03/09/2022, in serie A, ha solo vinto. E' tanta roba vincere sempre da settembre a dicembre.. è anomalo.
Il Milan ha avuto un cammino che ha difettato sopratutto in 2 partite, Torino e Cremonese, 5 punti che ci farebbero essere a -3 dal Napoli, dove nello scontro diretto abbiamo visto tutti che hanno vinto a cculo (penso a kalulu ed il gol mangiato).
E non credo che contro la Cremonese sopratutto, non si è vinto per via della campagna acquisti.

Questo non significa difendere la società, dal mio punto di vista, 
perché è indubbio che l'ultimo mercato non ha portato niente per ora, zero. Neanche 1 punto, 
però bisogna anche evidenziare i fatti, 
obiettivamente in qualsiasi campionato del mondo, se una squadra vince sempre, gli altri arrivano dietro.

Il Napoli ha conseguito risultati che stanno facendo fare altri ragionamenti alle avvesarie.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Dicembre 2022)

Chi mi leggeva quest'estate sa benissimo che fino al tris di acquisti CDK-Thiaw-Vranckx ero INFURIATO con la società.
Poi mi sono calmato al punto da aver dato anche un 6,5 al mercato, e non cambio idea.
Provo a spiegarmi.

Partiamo da una premessa fondamentale: si poteva fare di più quest'estate?
Assolutamente si.
Mancano 2-3 pedine e le due lacune terzino e portiere erano sanabili spendendo una decina di milioni: un vero peccato non si sia fatto.

Ma al di la di questo, bisogna capire due cose
1) Il milan ha intrapreso la strada di un deciso risanamento economico: si è stabilito, a torto o a ragione, che intervenire pesantemente sul mercato non è possibile prima di aver chiuso definitivamente le perdite a bilancio, e raramente si esce da questo paradigma.
Sicuramente si tratta di un approccio a tratti frustrante e che non fa sognare il tifoso sotto l'ombrellone, ma è anche vero che ci stiamo muovendo in una direzione in cui presto tutto il mondo del calcio sarà obbligato a seguirci, tranne PL e Real/PSG.
Questo vantaggio che stiamo accumulando sulla creazione di una società calcistica moderna e che si regge da sola vale piu di uno sceicco, lo capiremo con gli anni.
2) Di conseguenza del punto 1, i mercati del milan sono composti generalmente in larga parte da giovanissimi, pertanto non sono valutabili a stretto giro di posta come i mercati "normali".
Servono orizzonti piu ampi per capire il valore dei giocatori, come dimostrano i casi Tonali, Leao e Bennacer bollati da moltissimi qui come "cessi" in tempi non sospetti (c'è stato un periodo in cui ero praticamente l'unico a sostenerli, me lo ricordo bene, soprattutto Leao)
Si spera sempre che il passato insegni un po di moderazione in più.

Proviamo a guardare gli acquisti singolarmente in due righe

- *Alessandro Florenzi (31 anni), 2,7 MLN (Riscatto)*: Giocatore duttile, italiano, leader di spogliatoio, esperto e dedito alla causa. Guadagna forse un po troppo e sicuramente ha noie fisiche, ma credo neppure il piu pessimista potesse aspettarsi un guaio del genere.
La colpa non è sua, se sta bene è un pezzo importante delle rotazioni e copre 3 ruoli (anche 4 visto che puo giocare a centrocampo all'occorrenza) ed è buono per le liste, il contratto è corto (scade nel 2024) e nel complesso è un'operazione che aveva senso fare quest'estate.

Voto acquisto: 6,5
Voto stagione: SV

- *Junior Messias (31 anni), 4,5 MLN (Riscatto)*: Cerchiamo di essere franchi, Messias lo scorso anno ha reso piu di quanto ci si aspettava (0), e se è stato riscattato (per pochi soldi) è palesemente perchè non c'erano risorse sufficienti per coprire il buco a destra.
Ciò che fa storcere il naso, oltre all'età, è la palese inadeguatezza rispetto alla caratura della squadra, il suo essere un peso per le liste e un contratto di 3 anni che ce lo affibbia a lungo termine quando chiaramente dovrebbe essere Saele a fare da riserva al futuro titolare.
Un acquisto che alle condizioni alle quali è stato fatto è stata una scelta conservativa e probabilmente quasi obbligata, ma che poteva e doveva essere preso a condizioni miglioni (3 milioni, 2 anni di contratto).

Voto acquisto: 5
Voto stagione: 6-

- *Malick Thiaw (21 anni), 7 MLN*: Bisognava completare la batteria di centrali visti i dubbi sulla tenuta fisica di Kjaer (a ragione) con un giovane di prospettiva, umile, pronto a crescere ma con il talento per sbocciare alla distanza, il tutto a prezzo contenuto.
Abbiamo preso una colonna dell'U21 tedesca con buona esperienza in un campionato probante a 7 milioni che ha gia fatto intravedere doti interessantisssime (soprattutto sembra finalmente un colpitore di testa affidabile), fare di meglio in rapporto qualità prezzo era quasi impossibile.
Colpo magistrale per allungare la rosa con criterio e competenza.

Voto acquisto: 8,5
Voto stagione: 6,5

- *Aster Vranckx (20 anni), Prestito (riscatto 12 milioni)*: Togli un anno di età dal discorso di Thiaw, aggiungi che l'operazione è in prestito con diritto di riscatto non esagerato, considera che il giocatore è duttile e sembra portare doti di dinamismo e fisicità che mancano al centrocampo dopo l'addio di Kessiè.
Altro ottimo colpo, in stagione sta prendendo le misure e ha fatto intravedere buone cose. Servirà.

Voto acquisto: 8
Voto stagione: 6

- *Serginho Dest (22 anni), Prestito (riscatto 20 milioni)*: Serviva una toppa per l'infortunio di Florenzi, è stato preso un giocatore che è nettamente superiore per tecnica e prospettive, tra l'incredulità generale.
Un colpo inatteso da "vero milan", il giocatore è chiaramente talentuoso e ci da molte possibilità in più (al netto di un inevitabile ambientamento e acclimatamento al calcio italiano che lo ha esposto a qualche passaggio a vuoto) ma a queste condizioni è difficile da riscattare.
Sarebbe bello riuscire a riprenderlo in prestito magari con un riscatto più vicino ai 10 che ai 20.

Voto acquisto: 7
Voto stagione: 6-

- *Yacine Adli (22 anni), 10 MLN*: Cercavamo talento tra centrocampo e trequarti, dopo un anno di prestito alla casa natale di Bordeaux abbiamo avuto il francese abile e arruolabile, preso a prezzo di saldo per la classe e il futuro radioso che sembra promettere.
Purtroppo, nonostante amichevoli in cui è apparso dominatore del campo e del giuoco (  ) sembra proprio che Pioli non lo consideri tatticamente pronto per il nostro campionato, e complice l'arrivo di CDK non sembra poter puntare ai galloni di titolare.
Forse è uno di quei rari casi in cui l'acquisto lo ha fatto davvero la società di impulso, per la grande occasione economica, ma senza consultare l'allenatore che, lo sappiamo, poco tollera l'anarchismo tattico.
Gli farà bene una stagione in prestito in medio/bassa serie A, dove uno col suo talento puo essere indiscusso titolare e spostare tanti punti preziosi.
Magari il prossimo anno (o puo restare dietro CDK qualora Diaz non sia riscattato)

Voto acquisto: 7+
Voto stagione: SV

- *Tommaso Pobega (23 anni), vivaio*: torna alla base dopo un lungo peregrinare di prestiti, dimostrando come le esperienze da gregario in A e il percorso ascendente possono portarti a casa un giocatore utile e un valore aggiunto per le liste. L'inserimento nel calcio di Pioli non è mai facile ma Tommy ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore vero e probabilmente il miglior compromesso tra prontezza, personalità e talento tra le riserve del centrocampo.
Puo e deve crescere ancora.

Voto acquisto: SV (vivaio)
Voto stagione: 6,5

- *Divock Origi (27 anni), svincolato*: Partiamo da una premessa doverosa: prendere a 0 un giocatore nella fase di inizio della maturità tecnico/atletica, con un pedigree importante e che, seppur non da goleador, ha lasciato ricordi piacevoli in una piazza come Liverpool, non è mai una sciocchezza.
Di certo, e si sa, gli svincolati si pagano profumatamente: il fatto che prenda 4 milioni netti a stagione (seppur mitigati dal decreto crescita) non è uno scandalo di per se, anzi, ma fa quantomeno storcere il naso se paragonato ai compagni e soprattutto ad un inizio di stagione problematico piu per acciacchi fisici (che non sono una novità) che per enormi mancanze tecniche (affanni figli piu della scarsa condizione atletica).
Ha deluso, è vero, ma ha tempo per rifarsi e per diventare quella punta di riserva da 10/15 gol a stagione del dopo Giroud, alle spalle di qualcuno che si spera possa essere il primo grande colpo anche mediatico dell'era Elliott.
Un attaccante andava preso, e in rapporto qualità prezzo sotto i 10 milioni (ovvero il budget che avevamo a disposizione per la punta, visto che si è scelto di puntare quasi tutto sul trequartista) non c'era di meglio, a meno di prendere giovanissimi di 18/19 anni che necessitano di anni per esplodere (abbiamo già Lazetic): questo faremmo meglio a non dimenticarlo.

Voto acquisto: 6,5
Voto stagione: 5,5

- *Charles De Ketelaere (21 anni), 32 mln*: La piazza invocava da tempo un top young e un trequartista che risolvesse quello che era il nostro principale buco tra i titolari (insieme all'esterno destro). Siamo stati accontentati alla grande con CDK, probabilmente il piu luminoso talento della nuova generazione belga che ha gia mostrato il suo indubbio valore tra lega belga, nazionale e champions league.
Il prezzo è non indifferente, ma congruo (anzi, nemmeno troppo) per un talento di questa caratura che solitamente passa diretto per qualche big o la PL (e che infatti rischiava di andarci per la serrata concorrenza del Leeds)
Non succedeva da anni che un talento così arrivasse in Serie A in fase ascendente, ma il suo essere la punta di diamante di un mercato non esattamente appariscente lo ha caricato di aspettative che, complice il suo essere in una posizione nevralgica in un gioco complesso come quello di Pioli, la giovane età, un calcio diverso e ruvido e un carattere ancora da svezzare ne hanno fermato la crescita.
La prima parte di stagione è stata, senza mezzi termini, fallimentare.
Ma è d'obbligo continuare a crederci, e progressivamente tornare a dargli quelle responsabilità che inizialmente sembrava aver accettato di buon grado.

Voto acquisto: 7
Voto stagione: 5

Ricapitolando, non è un mercato fallimentare.
Al massimo, è un mercato che poteva essere piu completo e un po piu ambizioso.
Ma considerando il rigido percorso di solidità finanziaria che stiamo attraversando, non era fattibile spendere pià di quei 10 milioni con cui avremmo comprato terzino sinistro e secondo portiere (che si spera arriveranno in questa finestra di mercato).
L'impressione è che il prossimo anno dovremmo essere intorno ai -20/-30 a bilancio, un po piu di quanto preventivato, ma comunque nella giusta direzione: per questo cercherei di concentrarmi sull'ala destra e sul tappare gli ultimi buchi in rosa pensionando gli ultimi mediocri che abbiamo in squadra, per dedicare l'acquisto della grande punta all'estate 2024, spremendo cio che resta di buono da Giroud per un altro anno ancora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> E' questione pratica, non di convenzienza.
> 
> Potevano benissimo non riscattare chi già c'era e virare su altri giocatori,
> sarebbe stata una campagna acquisti diversa.
> ...



Forse non hai capito che il fulcro del discorso sta proprio nella parte in grassetto.
L'anno scorso abbiamo vinto, bene. Ma se avessimo perso il mercato sarebbe stato considerato ottimo (come è stato fatto passare, nascondendo la polvere sotto il tappeto) o disastroso?

E quest'anno con l'ennesimo calciomercato da vomito, se non dovessimo arrivare 1°, come sarà considerato?
Anche io firmerei al volo per fare sempre mercati ridicoli e poi vincere a giugno, ma non sempre ti va bene e giustamente poi arrivi a pagare il conto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> .....
> 
> Ricapitolando, non è un mercato fallimentare.
> Al massimo, è un mercato che poteva essere piu completo e un po piu ambizioso.
> ...



90minuti di applausi.


----------



## Manue (21 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito che il fulcro del discorso sta proprio nella parte in grassetto.
> L'anno scorso abbiamo vinto, bene. Ma se avessimo perso il mercato sarebbe stato considerato ottimo (come è stato fatto passare, nascondendo la polvere sotto il tappeto) o disastroso?
> 
> E quest'anno con l'ennesimo calciomercato da vomito, se non dovessimo arrivare 1°, come sarà considerato?
> Anche io firmerei al volo per fare sempre mercati ridicoli e poi vincere a giugno, ma non sempre ti va bene e giustamente poi arrivi a pagare il conto.


Ok, 
il conto al ristorante lo paghi dopo l'antipasto o a fine pasto ?

L'anno scorso è un fatto, con gli acquisti del 2021-22, il Milan ha vinto lo scudetto, 
pertanto io non la ritengo una campagna acquisti fallimentare.

Per ora il 2022-23 non ha dato nulla, anzi, solo problemi, 
perciò si, se il Milan non vincerà nulla, potremo considerare la campagna acquisti un fallimento, 
perché anziché prendere chi poteva garantire di vincere ancora, si è prese ancora scommesse che magari hanno bisogno di ennesimo tempo... 
ma lo si potrà dire solo, citando te, quando si paga il conto.
Se per assurdo, io non nutro chissà che speranza ad oggi perché non li ho visti benissimo, ma se per assurdo Cdk e Origi, nel girone di ritorno, si svegliano e contribuiscono con punti scudetto, 
come giudichiamo la campagna acquisti ?
Come vedi, è giusto che la sentenza sull'annata, sia data alla fine.

Non è un discorso aziendalista, piuttosto che bandierista, 
semplicemente logico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ok,
> il conto al ristorante lo paghi dopo l'antipasto o a fine pasto ?
> 
> L'anno scorso è un fatto, con gli acquisti del 2021-22, il Milan ha vinto lo scudetto,
> ...



Mi spiace ma io ragiono in maniera diversa.
Perché se anche si dovessero svegliare (me lo auguro ma questo risveglio sarà tutto da verificare), rimane pur sempre il fatto che per 6 mesi hanno contribuito ben 0 alla causa del Milan. 0!

L'unico modo di "rimediare", mettiamola così, e che accorcino il gap con il Napoli e tentino di giocarsela fino alla fine per lo scudetto (che tanto il Nabule non vince).
E ovviamente che i nuovi acquisti facciano vedere qualcosa di serio, perché fino ad ora:
- CDK non ha ancora fatto 1 tiro in porta
- Origi è stato determinante solo contro il difensore Caldarella del Monza
- Adli è un oggetto misterioso
- Vrankss è un oggetto misterioso
- Thiaw è un oggetto misterioso, sebbene nell'unica partita giocata abbia fatto 1 miracolo


----------



## Manue (21 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma io ragiono in maniera diversa.
> Perché se anche si dovessero svegliare (me lo auguro ma questo risveglio sarà tutto da verificare), rimane pur sempre il fatto che per 6 mesi hanno contribuito ben 0 alla causa del Milan. 0!
> 
> L'unico modo di "rimediare", mettiamola così, e che accorcino il gap con il Napoli e tentino di giocarsela fino alla fine per lo scudetto (che tanto il Nabule non vince).
> ...



Ognuno può far tutti i ragionamenti che vuole, è legittimo.

Poi, come già detto, ci sono i fatti e se i ragazzi da te citati si svegliano e contribuiscono a far vincere lo scudetto, 
è una campagna acquisti non fallimentare.
Se i ragazzi da te citati continuano a non far nulla come in questi primi 4 mesi, 
è giusto muovere critiche nei confronti di società, proprietà, ecc ecc...


Non esiste la via di mezzo, 
"e però per 6 mesi non hanno fatto niente"...
o bianco o nero, quando si paga il conto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Dicembre 2022)

Provo a spiegare meglio il mio pensiero su questo mercato che credo sia in linea con gli altri utenti che lo criticano. Qua non si sta criticando Paolo Maldini e Massara come persone, ma come dirigenti e basta. Possono sbagliare anche loro no?

Il mercato sarebbe stato fallimentare anche se fossimo noi primi con 8 punti di vantaggio sul Napoli. È un discorso ipotetico ovviamente, ma se vinci solo grazia "ai vecchi" acquisti e quelli nuovi manco vedono il campo, il mercato che hai fatto resta scandaloso, persino se alzi la Champions.

Ci sono due fazioni perché è naturale che sia così. Questi due opposti esistono per natura a prescindere dal Milan.
C'è chi nella vita ha delle ambizioni e chi ne ha meno o non ne ha proprio. C'è chi punta a creare una propria impresa e chi resta coccolato nel posto fisso da dipendente senza pretendere mai nulla in più.
Chi critica questo mercato lo fa perché si è visto il Milan campione d'Italia ed ha colto subito l'occasione per sistemare ciò che non andava e non solo per il campionato, ma soprattutto per la Champions, perché è inutile che ci prendiamo in giro, per tornare grandi bisogna fare bene in Coppa Campioni.
Se Leao prende un raffreddore siamo fregati, questa è la stessa situazione dello scorso anno o sbaglio? Se Mignan si spacca siamo nella cacca, ops, si è già spaccato. Potrei andare avanti ma non lo faccio.

Siamo tutti fratelli rossoneri, ma siamo il Milan, non la Lazio. Messias sarebbe un ottimo colpo per la Fiorentina o la Lazio, non per il Milan e non ho nulla contro Junior, ma questa è la verità. Non arrabbiatevi se c'è chi punta a qualcosa di ambizioso e che non ha problemi a criticare l'operato di un certo Maldini. Paolo è diventato vincente accettando le critiche, è così che si cresce. Le leccate di sedere non servono a nulla.

Io vedo tante similitudini in palestra. Conosco parecchia gente che mi dice che vorrebbe avere un bel fisico o che vede che io spingo fino allo sfinimento. Poi quando gli dico che seguo un alimentazione ben precisa, 1 o 2 sgarri a settimana, pasta integrale, pane idem, riso, pollo, che peso tutto, che non bevo alcolici e che faccio 4 allenamenti a settimana, mi dicono "ah no, così non è vita" voglio il bel fisico, ma non facendo così. Eh... Grazie al piffero.
Li vedi in palestra che sollevano carichi più bassi di quelli che potrebbero fare, che sono delle mozzarelle, ti avvicini e gli dici guarda che ci starebbero altre due pizze da 10kg, ti aiuto io fidati e ti dicono "no no si fa troppa fatica" ma che cavolo dai.

Io una parte del tifoso Milanista lo vedo così da anni... Vorrei la Champions, ma sai cosa? Va bene anche così.
Invece un'altra parte del tifo, vede la luce in fondo al tunnel e ci sii vuole fiondare e si incavola quando qualcuno sbaglia, a prescindere da chi sia che commette l'errore.

È l'ambizione che separa queste due tipologie di tifoso. C'è chi si gasa per quel cesso a pedali di Origi e chi avrebbe voluto quantomeno un Osimen che per il Milan sarebbe comunque poco, perché il Milan merita gli Haaland.


----------



## TheKombo (21 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegare meglio il mio pensiero su questo mercato che credo sia in linea con gli altri utenti che lo criticano. Qua non si sta criticando Paolo Maldini e Massara come persone, ma come dirigenti e basta. Possono sbagliare anche loro no?
> 
> Il mercato sarebbe stato fallimentare anche se fossimo noi primi con 8 punti di vantaggio sul Napoli. È un discorso ipotetico ovviamente, ma se vinci solo grazia "ai vecchi" acquisti e quelli nuovi manco vedono il campo, il mercato che hai fatto resta scandaloso persino se alzi la Champions.
> 
> ...


Secondo me il tuo e'un discorso giusto e condivisibile, ma elude una premessa fondamentale: oggi il Milan (o chi per lui), in una nazione come l'Italia, con questo sistema calcistico arretrato e marcio, con questa proprietà che ha un certo modus operandi(piaccia o meno) è in grado di arrivare a quello che tutti vogliamo ? Purtroppo NO
Ergo, serve tempo e serve soprattutto crescere economicamente nel tempo, in ambito sportivo si è scelta una linea che non soddisfa molti e può lasciare dubbi.
Questo a parer mio non vuol dire non avere ambizioni ma essere realisti, è ben diverso.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegare meglio il mio pensiero su questo mercato che credo sia in linea con gli altri utenti che lo criticano. Qua non si sta criticando Paolo Maldini e Massara come persone, ma come dirigenti e basta. Possono sbagliare anche loro no?
> 
> Il mercato sarebbe stato fallimentare anche se fossimo noi primi con 8 punti di vantaggio sul Napoli. È un discorso ipotetico ovviamente, ma se vinci solo grazia "ai vecchi" acquisti e quelli nuovi manco vedono il campo, il mercato che hai fatto resta scandaloso, persino se alzi la Champions.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto ma credo che tutti i tifosi del Milan vorrebbero una squadra veramente competitiva e protagonista in Europa. 
C’è però - come dice @TheKombo - da fare i conti con la realtà societaria attuale che credo non entusiasmi nessuno.


----------



## Manue (21 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegare meglio il mio pensiero su questo mercato che credo sia in linea con gli altri utenti che lo criticano. Qua non si sta criticando Paolo Maldini e Massara come persone, ma come dirigenti e basta. Possono sbagliare anche loro no?
> 
> Il mercato sarebbe stato fallimentare anche se fossimo noi primi con 8 punti di vantaggio sul Napoli. È un discorso ipotetico ovviamente, ma se vinci solo grazia "ai vecchi" acquisti e quelli nuovi manco vedono il campo, il mercato che hai fatto resta scandaloso, persino se alzi la Champions.
> 
> ...



Ambizione?
Davvero tu pensi che ci siano tifosi del Milan più ambiziosi di altri?

Io assolutamente no, tutti i tifosi del Milan vogliono vincere, 
il commento non lo da l'ambizione, ma semplicemente il carattere della persona.
Chi vede tutto nero sempre, anche in altri ambiti della vita, chi vede tutto bianco........ e chi ragiona basandosi sulla realtà.

Citando l'esempio della palestra, 
chi critica tutto esigendo l'acquisto dei top player è colui che vuole il bel fisico senza dieta e con poca palestra, 
poiché non si rende conto delle condizioni necessarie per raggiungere l'obiettivo.
Idem i tifosi del Milan che muovono critiche anche quando questi ragazzi vanno in campo d'allenamento.

Soldi per i grandi colpi non ce ne sono, e non ce ne saranno MAI.
I vari Haaland, Mbappe, ecc ecc.. non ce li potremo permettere MAI.
Deve avvenire una rivoluzione del sistema calcio italiano, impossibile.
Perciò sai che c'è? per ottonere quel che voglio, VINCERE, so già che dovrò fare sacrifici, passando dai vari Messias, 
Origi, Balo touré... ecc ecc.. sperando che qualche giovane esploda, come il caso di Leao.

L'ambizione però, 
è una cosa che non puoi togliere al tifoso del Milan.
MAI


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il tema è anche che bisogna pur sempre mettere in evidenza anche i fatti,
> il Milan è secondo in classifica, ha pochi punti sulle rivali inseguitrici, e a detta di chi critica sempre, la campagna acquisti è un fallimento e le altre big hanno speso più e in maniera migliore, i soldi.
> 
> Bene,
> ...


Il Napoli vince sempre,ma se tu avessi migliorato la squadra non saresti a 8 punti,giusto per evidenziare i fatti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Dicembre 2022)

Rispondo a tutti. L'ambizione è stata tolta dal Condor e da Silvio nel famoso decennio disastrato. Io ho fatto degli esempi. So benissimo che non possiamo permetterci certi giocatori, ma un mercato steccato allontana il Milan dal cammino per poter tornare grande. È per questo motivo che certi criticano tanto. 

Io continuo a pensare che il Napoli ha un ottima squadra, ma che noi siamo più forti nonostante tutto. CDK? Secondo me non è stato un acquisto sbagliato, bisogna dargli tempo. Origi è sbagliato, Florenzi pure, il mancato acquisto di un secondo portiere decente idem. 

Ma per me, se si vuole tornare grandi bisogna continuare a battere il chiodo, senza perdonare nulla. Con questo non voglio le dimissioni di Paolo, anzi tutt'altro, per me è un grande dirigente


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2022)

Giudicare il mercato dai risultati di squadra e quanto di più ridicolo si possa fare.
I risultati a fine stagione certificano solo il buon andamento della squadra. Mica degli acquisti.

Se il Milan mi compra per 100 mln e poi vince il campionato mica si potrà dire che il mercato e stato buono. Io sono un bidone .
E se i nuovi facessero onde ma purtroppo i vecchi facessero schifo mica giudicherei il mercato fallimentare perché finiamo al quinto posto.

In molto stanno mischiando tutto e di più.
Ad oggi i risultati di squadra sono buoni ma non ottimi.
Invece il contributo dei nuovi e NULLO.

E lo dice uno che a Paolo Maldini probabilmente non potrebbe nemmeno guardarlo negli occhi perché sarei inginocchiato ai suoi piedi.
I sbagli sul mercato comunque sono in grandissima parte figlia dei spiccioli con cui si deve costruire la squadra. Anzi non ci sono nemmeno spiccioli. I pochi soldi spesi sono i soldi risparmiati dai giocatori che perdiamo a zero. Giocatori che perdiamo a zero perché di spendere soldi la proprietà non ne vuole sapere.
Non si può andare avanti così per anni.
Maldini Massara Moncada hanno già fatto miracoli. Ma i miracoli non li puoi fare per 3 o 4 anni di fila.
Basta una volta che non ti vada bene e lo paghi sul campo.
Le scommesse vanno bene per le riserve. Con il tempo se sono buone potranno insediare i titolari. Noi prendiamo direttamente scommesse come titolari...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2022)

tanti post ma non ce n'è uno che dica che la realtà è la via di mezzo di quel che dicono le 2 fazioni.

ovvio che se diventano tutti fenomeni domani sarà un supermercato, quello lo possono dire tutte le squadre al mondo però, così come è ovvio che ad oggi è un mercato vomitevole.
è anche vero che i mercati di solito si giudicano negli anni, non a fine stagione, ma anche dopo 2-3-4 anni.
non è che se a fine stagione vinci il mercato è ottimo, questo è un ragionamento da capra o da utente che vuole difendere la società per forza di cose.
non è che lo scorso anno si è vinto per il mercato della scorsa estate... anzi... questa è la scusa dei difensori.

qualcuno di buona volontà si dovrebbe mettere li ad elencare gli acquisti e le cessioni da boban in poi.
secondo me il 50% dei giocatori che ci han fatto vincere lo scorso anno son stati presi nell'unico mercato di boban ed il restante 50% nei 6-7 mercati di maldini.

bisogna vedere il trend della squadra al netto della crescita fisiologica dei giocatori giovani, in questo trend siamo di certo in fortissimo calo.

quello che si può dire per me già ora, anzi già 6 mesi fa, è il senso tattico di questo mercato estivo.
assolutamente senza alcun senso e i risultati si vedono tutti.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegare meglio il mio pensiero su questo mercato che credo sia in linea con gli altri utenti che lo criticano. Qua non si sta criticando Paolo Maldini e Massara come persone, ma come dirigenti e basta. Possono sbagliare anche loro no?
> 
> Il mercato sarebbe stato fallimentare anche se fossimo noi primi con 8 punti di vantaggio sul Napoli. È un discorso ipotetico ovviamente, ma se vinci solo grazia "ai vecchi" acquisti e quelli nuovi manco vedono il campo, il mercato che hai fatto resta scandaloso, persino se alzi la Champions.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente vedo un corto circuito nel tuo ragionamento.

La parte in grassetto, la tua similitudine, è esattamente quello che hanno fatto Maldini e Massara.
Quello che loro sostengono (il tempo dirà se hanno ragione o torto) è che per tornare a vincere la Champions (obiettivo che ha confessato di avere anche Pioli pochi giorni fa, ormai non si nascondono), in un sistema internazionale dove certi club comprano 16 enni pagandoli 75 milioni o un altro ne da 200 netti a Mbappe all'anno... è di prendere giovani ancora non affermati e farli diventare, col tempo, non forti ma proprio i piu forti in assoluto al mondo. E' quello che stanno facendo con gli arci citati Theo e Leao, che dopo questo mondiale tanti dicono essere sulla buona strada per essere già top player assoluti, e a seguire coi vari Bennacer Tonali Tomori Kalulu Maignan e compagnia.

Questo comporta prendere uno come CDK e aspettarlo. Non ci sono seghe ragazzi. Non ci sono scorcatoie. VA ASPETTATO semplicemente, resistendo alla tentazione di metterlo in croce dopo pochi mesi, facendolo lavorare e crescere per diventare il piu forte del mondo, al pari di Haaland o De Bruyne.

Proseguendo con la tua similitudine, tu dovresti sapere benissimo che i risultati in palestra, come nella vita, li ottieni appunto come dici con sacrificio, lavoro, tempo. Questo è il modello del Milan di Maldini e Pioli. Niente di piu. E il mercato che abbiamo fatto è in linea con questa logica.

Per cui, ribadisco quello che ho detto in alcuni commenti sopra, serve tempo per giudicare questo mercato perchè abbiamo preso tanti giovani e per valutarli serve che facciano molti mesi di dieta senza sgarri, con tanta pasta integrale riso pollo no alcool e tanti tanti allenamenti a Milanello 
Come hanno già fatto Theo Leao Tonali e gli altri.

Maldini dice "vogliamo tornare a vincere ma servirà farsi il c..o per alcuni anni" e tanti tifosi, mi pare, rispondono "ah no cosi non è vita" 
Intanto hanno vinto un scudetto per tutti inaspettato, quindi un po' hanno già dimostrato di sapere cosa stanno facendo. Cosi quando dicono che non hanno alcuno dubbio su CDK, per esempio, a me sembra normale dire OK aspettiamo allora a emettere sentenze...

PS Il discorso delle due fazioni a me ha scassato ampiamente le palle. Io ho le mie idee e non appartengo a nessuna fazione, mai l'ho fatto in vita mia. Io non vedo alcuna fazione e essere definito aziendalista, ribadisco, ha sinceramente rotto le palle e basta.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tanti post ma non ce n'è uno che dica che la realtà è la via di mezzo di quel che dicono le 2 fazioni.
> 
> ovvio che se diventano tutti fenomeni domani sarà un supermercato, quello lo possono dire tutte le squadre al mondo però, così come è ovvio che ad oggi è un mercato vomitevole.
> è anche vero che i mercati di solito si giudicano negli anni, non a fine stagione, ma anche dopo 2-3-4 anni.
> ...


Quali sarebbero questo 50% addirittura?
A parte che Boban mica era il capo, il capo era Maldini per cui anche quel mercato è suo a prescindere, nel bene e nel male (Giampaolo e Duarte inclusi).
A dirla tutta per me piuttosto è stato proprio l'addio di Boban con l'arrivo di Massara a farci svoltare sul mercato... ma è un'opinione discutibile e ognuno poi tira da una parte o dall'altra in questo discorso...

Fine OT comunque.

Per il resto il tuo discorso lo condivido in buona parte, il mercato va giudicato in prospettiva quando vengono presi giocatori giovani come i nostri.
O meglio, per un club tipo PSG o City che hanno budget infinito e devono vincere tutto subito il giudizio del mercato è inevitabilmente a breve termine, nella stessa stagione in cui gli acquisti vengono fatti, in gran parte, ma per un come il nostro che sta risalendo da una melma alta metri nella quale abbiamo soffocato per dieci anni è inevitabile che il discorso debba essere allargato su piu stagioni, perchè il nostro deve essere per forza un progetto di crescita piu lungo e graduale per poter tornare a competere al massimo livello, dove tutti vogliamo tornare.

PS: il discorso tattico so a cosa ti riferisci. Ci sta, è la tua opinione e anche di altri utenti, vedremo se invece Pioli avrà ragione o meno a continuare per la sua strada del 4231 fluido che facciamo. Il mercato è stato fatto in modo coerente con questo modulo, dunque col volere di Pioli, è sbagliato giudicarlo pensando che l'avrebbero dovuto fare per il 433. Se il mister vuole giocare col 4231, il mercato si fa per il 4231 e per quello va giudicato per come la vedo io.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero questo 50% addirittura?
> A parte che Boban mica era il capo, il capo era Maldini per cui anche quel mercato è suo a prescindere, nel bene e nel male (Giampaolo e Duarte inclusi).
> A dirla tutta per me piuttosto è stato proprio l'addio di Boban con l'arrivo di Massara a farci svoltare sul mercato...
> 
> ...



a me risulta che boban fosse almeno alla pari di paolo, e definirò di boban la gente presa in quel periodo dove lui come minimo ha messo l'opinione... comunque guardando i giocatori decisivi dello scorso anno abbiamo:

maignan - paolo
theo - boban
tomori - paolo
kalulu - paolo
kjaer - boban
calabria - giovanili
kessie - miraballe
tonali - paolo
benna - boban
leao - boban
giroud - paolo

evito di mettere ibra perchè per coerenza dico che per me era dannoso, ma ad alcuni piacerebbe nell'elenco. evito anche rebic e pioli, tutta gente arrivata con boban.
magari dimentico qualcuno ma quasi la metà dei punti fermi dello scorso anno arrivano da quel mercato, mentre l'altra metà dai 3,5 anni successivi con massara.
è un dato importante, non va sottovalutato.

sulla 2a parte ok

sul modulo si, il mercato è stato coerente (fino a mezzogiorno) col modulo scelto. è il modulo che è incoerente con lo sviluppo della squadra, e rimane un'opinione ovviamente.
quello che penso non sia opinabile è che coi pochi soldi che avevamo bastava aggiungere 3 tasselli nel 433 (i preistorici botman-sanches-ziyech o chi per loro) per essere ultracompetitivi, mentre perseguendo il 4231 ti sei riempito di rantumaglia (ad oggi) con una cifra spesa simile.
ci ritroviamo ad abortire un progetto solo da rifinire ed a ricominciare tutto da capo coi vari adli, cdk, pobega, vranckx che ancora non sappiamo dove collocare e l'inutile diaz a correre per il campo. ma di questo ne abbiam parlato più volte ed è un po' fuori tema.

quel che mi da più da pensare è il 1o punto


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2022)

Dai raga, su 20 acquisti degli ultimi 2 anni ne saranno venuti buoni un paio.
Di che parliamo?

Poi chiaro, Maldini deve fare le nozze con i fichi secchi e abbiamo appena vinto un campionato.

Quindi amen.....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Dicembre 2022)

Il voto al mercato non può che essere corrispondente all'apporto che i nuovi acquisti hanno dato... Ovvero zero... 

Non ricordo neanche un punto guadagnato per merito di uno dei nuovi acquisti...

Non un gol decisivo, non un assist, non una partita in cui uno di questi spiccase per la prestazione, niente di niente...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ambizione?
> Davvero tu pensi che ci siano tifosi del Milan più ambiziosi di altri?
> 
> Io assolutamente no, tutti i tifosi del Milan vogliono vincere,
> ...


Qui NESSUNO vuole gli Haland e Mbappè, sappiamo tutti che sono inarrivabili. Però è lecito pretendere giocatori BUONI che non significa che debbano costare 80 milioni l'uno.
Il tifoso VORREBBE una squadra completa nei ruoli dove siamo scarsi. È volere troppo?

Possibile che un giocatore più forte di Messias pretenda tanti soldi di stipendio? non esiste. Nessuno chiede acquisti costosi, e penso che solo un tifoso scollegato dalla realtà li chieda.
L'unico argomento che avete contro la frangia di tifosi "più esigente" è sempre la solita, che vogliamo lo squadrone con Mbappè ecc a me questo argomento inizia a stufare.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Qui NESSUNO vuole gli Haland e Mbappè, sappiamo tutti che sono inarrivabili. Però è lecito pretendere giocatori BUONI che non significa che debbano costare 80 milioni l'uno.
> Il tifoso VORREBBE una squadra completa nei ruoli dove siamo scarsi. È volere troppo?
> 
> Possibile che un giocatore più forte di Messias pretenda tanti soldi di stipendio? non esiste. Nessuno chiede acquisti costosi, e penso che solo un tifoso scollegato dalla realtà li chieda.
> L'unico argomento che avete contro la frangia di tifosi "più esigente" è sempre la solita, che vogliamo lo squadrone con Mbappè ecc a me questo argomento inizia a stufare.


Haaland e Mbappè no, però pretendo che si trattengano quelli esplosi con noi (Leao, Theo ecc) anche con stipendi costosi.
Per il resto concordo, si devono colmare i buchi, e se si sbagliano gli acquisti bisogna rimediare..


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tanti post ma non ce n'è uno che dica che la realtà è la via di mezzo di quel che dicono le 2 fazioni.
> 
> ovvio che se diventano tutti fenomeni domani sarà un supermercato, quello lo possono dire tutte le squadre al mondo però, così come è ovvio che ad oggi è un mercato vomitevole.
> è anche vero che i mercati di solito si giudicano negli anni, non a fine stagione, ma anche dopo 2-3-4 anni.
> ...



Hai espresso il ragionamento che andrebbe fatto a prescindere, 
ci sono delle eccezioni, tipo Giroud che obiettivamente ha contribuito a vincere e lo puoi valutare subito...
ma per il tipo di mercato che fa il Milan, i risultati vanno visti in prospettiva.

Si estremizzano i concetti qui, non tanto per difendere la società, perché da che mondo e mondo, chi sbaglia in una posizione di responsabilità è normale e corretto che vada incontro a critiche, 
ma più per far rendere conto che l'anno è in corso e nulla è perduto... 
a leggere certi commenti sembra che siamo 10mi...


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Qui NESSUNO vuole gli Haland e Mbappè, sappiamo tutti che sono inarrivabili. Però è lecito pretendere giocatori BUONI che non significa che debbano costare 80 milioni l'uno.
> Il tifoso VORREBBE una squadra completa nei ruoli dove siamo scarsi. È volere troppo?
> 
> Possibile che un giocatore più forte di Messias pretenda tanti soldi di stipendio? non esiste. Nessuno chiede acquisti costosi, e penso che solo un tifoso scollegato dalla realtà li chieda.
> L'unico argomento che avete contro la frangia di tifosi "più esigente" è sempre la solita, che vogliamo lo squadrone con Mbappè ecc a me questo argomento inizia a stufare.



Era sufficiente collegare la mia risposta al post dell'amico tifoso, per dedurre poiché ho citato quei giocatori...


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Hai espresso il ragionamento che andrebbe fatto a prescindere,
> ci sono delle eccezioni, tipo Giroud che obiettivamente ha contribuito a vincere e lo puoi valutare subito...
> ma per il tipo di mercato che fa il Milan, i risultati vanno visti in prospettiva.
> 
> ...


ma guarda lo scorso anno eravamo a -7 e quest'anno a -8 quindi cambia poco.
inoltre lo scorso anno dovevamo riprenderli all'inter che storicamente è molto peggio del napoli........
però lo scorso anno vedevo spiragli, ho sempre detto che con un paio di infortuni aremmo ingranato un bel filotto e ci credevo veramente, quest'anno invece non vedo grossi spiragli.
pioli la vede in un certo modo ed in quel modo per me non si va... a meno che non si suicidino tutte e non si vinca lo scudetto con massimo 75 punti.
cosa serve? per me o riesci a far una squadra che controlla la partita bella compatta che non prende gol(ed è veramente difficile coi piedi che vedo) e quindi il minimo è mettere 3 cc, oppure con una squadra così molto lunga e sfilacciata il miracolo può avvenire solo con origi (sul quale ormai mi sono arreso) o rebic (giocherà 4 partite come al solito), giroud non può fare un certo tipo di gioco..


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guarda lo scorso anno eravamo a -7 e quest'anno a -8 quindi cambia poco.
> inoltre lo scorso anno dovevamo riprenderli all'inter che storicamente è molto peggio del napoli........
> però lo scorso anno vedevo spiragli, ho sempre detto che con un paio di infortuni aremmo ingranato un bel filotto e ci credevo veramente, quest'anno invece non vedo grossi spiragli.
> pioli la vede in un certo modo ed in quel modo per me non si va... a meno che non si suicidino tutte e non si vinca lo scudetto con massimo 75 punti.
> cosa serve? per me o riesci a far una squadra che controlla la partita bella compatta che non prende gol(ed è veramente difficile coi piedi che vedo) e quindi il minimo è mettere 3 cc, oppure con una squadra così molto lunga e sfilacciata il miracolo può avvenire solo con origi (sul quale ormai mi sono arreso) o rebic (giocherà 4 partite come al solito), giroud non può fare un certo tipo di gioco..


Credo che Pioli insisterà con Cdk la dietro, alternandolo con Diaz...la sua filosofia di calcio.

A me in primis basterebbe alzare il livello di attenzione ed evitare certi gol presi, da polli


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guarda lo scorso anno eravamo a -7 e quest'anno a -8 quindi cambia poco.
> inoltre lo scorso anno dovevamo riprenderli all'inter che storicamente è molto peggio del napoli........
> però lo scorso anno vedevo spiragli, ho sempre detto che con un paio di infortuni aremmo ingranato un bel filotto e ci credevo veramente, quest'anno invece non vedo grossi spiragli.
> pioli la vede in un certo modo ed in quel modo per me non si va... a meno che non si suicidino tutte e non si vinca lo scudetto con massimo 75 punti.
> cosa serve? per me o riesci a far una squadra che controlla la partita bella compatta che non prende gol(ed è veramente difficile coi piedi che vedo) e quindi il minimo è mettere 3 cc, oppure con una squadra così molto lunga e sfilacciata il miracolo può avvenire solo con origi (sul quale ormai mi sono arreso) o rebic (giocherà 4 partite come al solito), giroud non può fare un certo tipo di gioco..


Io confido che alcuni giocatori.. Leao su tutti, abbiano giocato un pò ad cazzum tirando indietro la gamba, magari inconciamente per amor del cielo ma i mondiali in autunno hanno influito certamente. 

Non è un caso che Tonali e Bennacer siano stati i migliori in questo avvio, son convinto che se tornano tutti a giocare a tutta, l'innesto di Vranxx che secondo me giocherà parecchio e ci darà più equilibrio torneremo a prendere molti meno goal. 

Con Maignan già c'era da aspettarsi un netto miglioramento.. ma a quanto pare ce l'hanno sfasciato i galletti infami.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Il fallimento di questo non mercato, ad oggi, è totale. Addirittura esemplare.

Se compri 7-8 giocatori e nessuno diventa titolare, nessuno incide, nessuno porta punti, di che parliamo? Di un fallimento.
Il Milan è secondo in campionato ed ha passato i gironi di champions unicamente grazie ai soliti.

I fatti dicono che se avessimo affidato le sorti del club agli Adli, Origi e Da Katanare, oggi navigheremmo nelle acque del Lecce e della Cremonese.

E se anche qualcuno dei nuovi dovesse fare benino nel 2023, il mercato resterebbe scarso/mediocre. Ormai i punti persi in campionato da agosto a dicembre 2022 sono persi. Così come non possiamo sapere se con dei veri acquisti di mercato avremmo passato il girone di champions come primi.

Resto in ogni caso convinto che i danni più ingenti non sono quelli attuali, ma quelli futuri. Quando cominci a cannare tutti gli acquisti (o, come nel nostro caso, in pratica resti fuori dal calciomercato) allora, passati i calciatori che hanno tirato la carretta, quasi improvvisamente ci ritroveremo con una rosa di brocchi, e il ricordo dei Taiwo, Emanuelson, Constant tornerà più vivo che mai


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2022)

L'11 tipo degli acquisti effettuati in queste ultime annate:

Tatarusanu 
Laxalt - Duarte - Billy Ballo Tourè
Meitè - Bakayoko - Adli - Krunic 
Origi - Mandzukic - Pellegri

Agghiaggiandeh! Neanche un Garpez è così brutto!


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'11 tipo degli acquisti effettuati in queste ultime annate:
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Laxalt - Duarte - Billy Ballo Tourè
> ...


Scioccante


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'11 tipo degli acquisti effettuati in queste ultime annate:
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Laxalt - Duarte - Billy Ballo Tourè
> ...


E il
Premio
Ad miglior DS
Vaaaaaaa…


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'11 tipo degli acquisti effettuati in queste ultime annate:
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Laxalt - Duarte - Billy Ballo Tourè
> ...


Fassone e Mirabelli sono tornati?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'11 tipo degli acquisti effettuati in queste ultime annate:
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Laxalt - Duarte - Billy Ballo Tourè
> ...


Adli ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> E il
> Premio
> Ad miglior DS
> Vaaaaaaa…


a colui che usa le Garanzieee


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Adli ?



Beh, è a tutti gli effetti un nostro tesserato ma attualmente è considerato anche meno di Vrankks.
Bocciato non da noi tifosi ma da Pioli in persona.

Vediamo se questa pausa sarà servita a qualcosa...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, è a tutti gli effetti un nostro tesserato ma attualmente è considerato anche meno di Vrankks.
> Bocciato non da noi tifosi ma da Pioli in persona.
> 
> Vediamo se questa pausa sarà servita a qualcosa...


e se lo boccia Pioli,puoi già ben capire che giocatore sia


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 23:01)

Maldini e Massara hanno fatto la raccolta dei cessi ritardati. 

CDK
VRANCX
ORIGI
THIAW

Tutta gente che fa vomitare. Poi aggiungiamo il fatto che come allenatore abbiamo "grande capo ritardo" ed il gioco è fatto.


----------



## corvorossonero (Domenica alle 23:03)

si può dire tranquillamente che è il peggior mercato dalla gestione Elliot in poi. Non c'è un giocatore che fa sperare, forse solo CDK, ma non credo sia adatto al nostro calcio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Domenica alle 23:04)

Quest'anno mercato atroce.

Per questi casi esisterebbero i mercati invernali di riparazione, ma evidentemente non per le media company.


----------



## jacky (Domenica alle 23:07)

Io penso che questa squadra sia un po’ da rinnovare, in campo e in panca.
Pioli da quanto è qua? Anche basta, qualcuno sta staccando la spina e di certo lui non è l’allenatore per la Champions.
Occhio perché poi il passo a scendere è breve… e la gente si stufa presto.

siamo a Milano non a Cremona.
Guardate la formazione con cui gioca la Juventus. Essere pari è vergognoso.


----------



## Zenos (Domenica alle 23:11)

Mercato totalmente fallimentare.Urge un bomber altro che il bimbo kinder ed un centrocampista di livello. Poi ala destra e allenatore.


----------



## Pit96 (Domenica alle 23:11)

Piovono solo conferme da quel che si vede in campo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 23:15)

Mi spiace per Paolo, che adoro, ma se non capisce a fine anno di mandare via sto incapace di allenatore, dovrà andarsene pure lui.


----------



## Zenos (Domenica alle 23:20)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per Paolo, che adoro, ma se non capisce a fine anno di mandare via sto incapace di allenatore, dovrà andarsene pure lui.


Credici. Sono entrambi blindati fino al 2025 sulle loro poltrone.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 23:22)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Credici. Sono entrambi blindati fino al 2025 sulle loro poltrone.



Io credo solo in me stesso e in pochissime altre persone. Vorrà dire che criticheró anche quel mostro sacro che è stato Maldini per il Milan.


----------



## Tobi (Domenica alle 23:22)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quest'anno mercato atroce.
> 
> Per questi casi esisterebbero i mercati invernali di riparazione, ma evidentemente non per le media company.



Dimentichi il concetto chiave ovvero: il Milan va Shakerato. Rinforzato è una parola che non si usa e che non produce nulla in ottica followers. Stasera Pioli ha shakerato molto bene , per gli avversari.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Domenica alle 23:33)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per Paolo, che adoro, ma se non capisce a fine anno di mandare via sto incapace di allenatore, dovrà andarsene pure lui.


Pioli è incollato alla poltrona. Si narra che il giorno del rinnovo del tecnico Maldini sia stato avvistato col bostick, per garantire al tecnico una perfetta adesione al progetto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 23:44)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pioli è incollato alla poltrona. Si narra che il giorno del rinnovo del tecnico Maldini sia stato avvistato col bostick, per garantire al tecnico una perfetta adesione al progetto.


Ha aggiunto anche del Loktite


----------



## sampapot (Domenica alle 23:46)

beh...si sapeva...è da agosto che giochiamo con gli stessi uomini della passata stagione...il napoli con Kvara ha fatto un bel upgrade....inoltre i gobbi riavranno a disposizione Chiesa, Vlahovic e Pogba....se arriviamo quarti andrebbe già grassa


----------



## Zenos (Domenica alle 23:46)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pioli è incollato alla poltrona. Si narra che il giorno del rinnovo del tecnico Maldini sia stato avvistato col bostick, per garantire al tecnico una perfetta adesione al progetto.


In fretta e furia a Fine Ottobre hanno rinnovato. 3 anni a 4 milioni. Garantisce lui per noi.


----------



## claudiop77 (Domenica alle 23:50)

sampapot ha scritto:


> beh...si sapeva...è da agosto che giochiamo con gli stessi uomini della passata stagione...il napoli con Kvara ha fatto un bel upgrade....inoltre i gobbi riavranno a disposizione Chiesa, Vlahovic e Pogba....se arriviamo quarti andrebbe già grassa


Per arrivare tra le prime 4 dobbiamo tenere dietro le romane e l'Atalanta.
Dire che possiamo farcela se ci svegliamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Domenica alle 23:53)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Per arrivare tra le prime 4 dobbiamo tenere dietro le romane e l'Atalanta.
> Dire che possiamo farcela se ci svegliamo.


Dopo uno scudetto vinto ci si aspettava un mercato diverso per scavare un solco rispetto a Juve e Inter. Il Napoli grazie alla campagna cessioni ha colmato un gap e ce lo sta mettendo nel di dietro. Tutto perché hanno un DS vero che sa scegliere in modo opportuno i giocatori, non gente improvvisata.


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 00:05)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con la prestazione di stasera si può certificare come il mercato di quest'estate sia stato completamente fallimentare.
> Siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso meno i due persi a 0 e la solita manciata d'infortunati che abbiamo ogni anno.
> 
> Ad oggi Origi è una pippone, Dest come sopra, CDK non stà ingranando, Adli ha giocato mezza partita in campionato, Thiaw idem, Vrancx non sé proprio visto.
> ...


Mercato da zero. Salvo solo Vasquez perché mi sta simpatico


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 00:08)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dopo uno scudetto vinto ci si aspettava un mercato diverso per scavare un solco rispetto a Juve e Inter. Il Napoli grazie alla campagna cessioni ha colmato un gap e ce lo sta mettendo nel di dietro. Tutto perché hanno un DS vero che sa scegliere in modo opportuno i giocatori, non gente improvvisata.


L’importante è arrivare con continuità in Champions. A mio avviso non eravamo pronti lo scorso anno per lo scudetto e non lo siamo quest’anno. Penso che nei prossimi anni si alterneranno diverse squadre, proprio perché molto saranno costrette a vendere e ricostruire e non sempre la ciambella riesce col buco. Tuttavia non e assolutamente una giustificazione per un mercato da zero


----------



## Hellscream (Lunedì alle 00:10)

Posto che la fine del nostro campionato avvenuta oggi è TOTALMENTE colpa di Pioli

Che questa squadra non sia stata rinforzata ma che anzi sia più debole dell'anno scorso (dov'è il sostituto di Kessie?) lo si sa già dal 31 Agosto e lo possono negare solo due categorie di persone: chi è in malafede e gli stipendiati dall'AC Milan.


----------



## claudiop77 (Lunedì alle 00:12)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dopo uno scudetto vinto ci si aspettava un mercato diverso per scavare un solco rispetto a Juve e Inter. Il Napoli grazie alla campagna cessioni ha colmato un gap e ce lo sta mettendo nel di dietro. Tutto perché hanno un DS vero che sa scegliere in modo opportuno i giocatori, non gente improvvisata.


Sul mercato deludente sono ovviamente d'accordo.
Vinto lo scudetto ci siamo indeboliti.

Abbiamo fatto all in su CDK e ci è andata male.
Origi ha deluso, le scommesse al momento sembrano tutte perse.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Lunedì alle 00:15)

danjr ha scritto:


> L’importante è arrivare con continuità in Champions. A mio avviso non eravamo pronti lo scorso anno per lo scudetto e non lo siamo quest’anno. Penso che nei prossimi anni si alterneranno diverse squadre, proprio perché molto saranno costrette a vendere e ricostruire e non sempre la ciambella riesce col buco. Tuttavia non e assolutamente una giustificazione per un mercato da zero


Per me la vera continuità è rivincere lo scudetto invece. Perché vincendo lo scudetto saresti in prima fascia in Champions, il che significherebbe un girone di Champions più agevole e conseguente qualificazione agli ottavi di finale (il che significa denaro e maggiore appeal per gli sponsor). Con una Inter e una Juve alle corde era obbligatorio creare una squadra da scudetto, questo penso… ed è veramente una colpa grave non esserci riusciti. Ciò è imputabile sia alla proprietà che alla dirigenza, parimenti responsabili di questo disastro.


----------



## Giek (Lunedì alle 00:32)

Mercato patetico, nessuno può negarlo. C’è da dire però che Pioli ci sta mettendo del suo.
Da uno che stava bruciando un talento come Leao non mi aspetto che sappia valorizzare giocatori come Adli e CDK. Io non sono così sicuro che siano dei brocchi totali. Secondo me Pioli i giocatori con un po’ di tecnica non sa proprio come valorizzarli. Fosse per lui, farebbe giocare 11 Krunic. Si svegli e cerchi di integrare i pochi che abbiamo.
Adli, CDK, Vrancks. Non riesce proprio a far loro giocare qualche partita o almeno tempi di partita??


----------



## folletto (Lunedì alle 00:39)

Ad oggi non c’è dubbio che il mercato estivo è stato fallimentare visto che ci siamo addirittura indeboliti e visto che il contributo dei nuovi è stato minimo. A tutto questo aggiungiamo il fatto che il Tata sarà titolare a lungo ed ecco che in pratica il nostro obiettivo sarà la qualificazione per la prossima CL, obiettivo non scontato come molti credono.


----------



## MagicBox (Lunedì alle 07:34)

Ricordo però un sondaggio fatto qui sul voto al mercato e la media voto era ben oltre la sufficienza…voti che tutt’ora non riesco a comprendere 

O meglio, dipende da che obiettivi ha questa società: se voleva rimanere al vertice e continuare a vincere, il voto è 0.

Se l’obiettivo era cercare, in un modo o nell’altro, di rimanere tra le prime 4, allora ad un mercato così posso dare un 4/4,5

Non di più perché non puoi spendere tutti i (pochi) soldi che abbiamo in una scommessa come CDK che sarà pronto forse tra un anno, forse tra due, forse mai…


----------



## SoloMVB (Lunedì alle 07:58)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai raga, su 20 acquisti degli ultimi 2 anni ne saranno venuti buoni un paio.
> Di che parliamo?
> 
> Poi chiaro, Maldini deve fare le nozze con i fichi secchi e abbiamo appena vinto un campionato.
> ...


Beh,nozze coi fichi secchi..Quando poi ha tra le mani i milioni non è che regali perle,36 mln per il belga,5 per Messias,5 per Ballo joue non è che li ha spesi mio nonno buonanima.


----------

